# Think Tank > History >  Rwanda genocide - France, Britain and the UN

## Firestarter

In 1994 we were told the horrible story of the up to a million Tutsis brutally slaughtered by those savage Hutus. What they didn’t tell us that it were arms and training from the “civilised” West that made this possible…


With an invasion of Rwanda in mind, the predominantly Tutsi Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) was formed in 1987.
France, Egypt and South Africa supplied the majority of weapons to arm the huge expansion of the Rwandan army.

France was the largest arms supplier to Habyarimana’s regime in Rwanda. Between February 1990 and April 1994, it exported 136 million French francs worth of weapons to Rwanda.
Immediately after the RPF launched its offensive on 8 February 1993, the number of French soldiers swelled to at least 680. Sources in Rwanda told the Arms Project that French soldiers provided artillery support for Rwandan infantry troops both before and during the February 1993 offensive.
While France claimed that these French soldiers were protecting French citizens, French troops were also deployed at locations were no French citizens or other western expatriates were living.

France also sent military advisors to provide training, preparing them for the massacre, to Rwandan troops.
France was “_directly responsible, through arming and training, for the exponential growth of the Rwandan Government Army (FAR)_”.

France also played a major role in securing the arms from South Africa and Egypt.
The $6 million in Egyptian weapons were paid for with a bank guarantee from the French Crédit Lyonnais bank.
France, who had been secretly supplying the apartheid regime for a long time, also acted as an intermediary for the South African arms: http://www.unhcr.org/refworld/docid/3ae6a7fc8.html
(http://archive.is/JxKeX)


It has been carefully kept secret that British companies sold arms to Rwanda before and after the UN embargo of 17 May 1994.

The British Mil-Tec Corporation Ltd supplied the Rwandan army with over $5.5 million worth of arms from mid-April 1994 until mid-July 1994 – the exact period of the genocide.
Mil-Tec was run by Anoop Vidyarthi with an office in north London: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-1353751.html
(http://archive.is/ItjLa)

----------


## Firestarter

By selling weapons, and deliberately blocking international assistance, “civilised” nations around the world helped Hutu extremists commit genocide. This was the time that Milosevic and Saddam were declared “the new Hitler” and about half a year after the US/UN invasion of Mogadishu, Somalia, when the population showed what they thought of the US army.
During the 100 days massacre, UN forces watched it happen, under direct orders not to interfere.

Declassified documents show that the Clinton White House had advance knowledge of the Rwandan genocide before it started. Sixteen days before the killings began, Bill Clinton was informed that the Hutus had planned a “_final solution to eliminate all Tutsi_”. Clinton received several reports describing their plan as “genocide”.
The US government knew what was going to happen more than two weeks before it started, but they made a decision to let it happen on purpose. Clinton justified his decision with “_Whether we get involved in any of the world’s ethnic conflicts, must depend on the cumulative weight of the American interests at stake_”.

Members of the UN were forbidden to sell weapons to Rwanda but companies from France, Belgium, Egypt, Ghana, and the UK continued to supply weapons to the Hutu extremists.
About three months before the genocide started, a French plane was caught illegally delivering weapons to the Hutu extremists that would later be used in the genocide, in direct violation of the Arusha Peace Accords that had ended the Rwandan Civil War. UN Force Commander, Roméo Dallaire, reported it to his superiors and warned that violence was coming, and asked for action to prevent this.
The UN did nothing…

At a time that thousands a day were killed and Hutu extremists were calling for the extermination of every Tutsi in the country on Rwanda’s radio, the UN Security Council discussed what to do. The US and France used a hidden veto to keep the world out of the conversation. They were threatening to veto any action in Rwanda. They didn’t allow letting the UN use the word “genocide” in any resolution about it.
Already in September 1993, National Coordinator for Security in the USA Richard Clarke wrote a memo that the UN shouldn’t send more “peacekeepers” to Rwanda and wrote: “_If as USUN reports, a Rwanda resolution has 10 votes in the UNSC, we may have to say no with a veto_”.

Declassified records show that 2 days after the massacre had started, on 9 April  Richard Clarke wrote in an e-mail: “_We should work with the French to gain a consensus to terminate the UN mission_”. When the genocide started, there were about 2000 UN Peacekeepers in Rwanda that weren’t allowed interfering. While Roméo Dallaire asked for more troops to do something about it, the UN pulled most of its troops out instead (leaving only 270).
When they started pulling the UN forces out, member of the US National Security Council Eric Schwartz warned the White House that if the UN “Peacekeepers” were pulled out, this would turn into a full-scale genocide.

When the UN finally started sending peacekeepers back into Rwanda, when the genocide was almost over, France set up one of the biggest relief programs “Zone Turquoise” that covered one-fifth of Rwanda. There is some debate over who the French were trying to protect. Many Rwandans thought the French weren’t there to stop the killings but prevent the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) from winning against the Hutus. 
The French never arrested the people behind the genocide or shut down the Hutu propaganda station Radio des Milles-Collines that was supporting the murders. Radio des Milles-Collines, celebrated the coming French “allies”, telling Hutu girls to “_wash yourselves and put on a good dress to welcome our French allies. The Tutsi girls are all dead so you have your chance_”.

Shortly after Paula Kagame and the RPF were installed into power of Rwanda, Kagame claimed that the French government had a “_direct role in the preparation of the genocide_”.
Kagame pointed to Operation Noroît, which armed and trained Hutu fighters. Kagame claims that France even helped plan the logistics of the slaughter. Kagame even claims that French soldiers assassinated people who were hiding Tutsis and were involved in rapes.
After Rwandan President Habyarimana’s plane was shot down, French troops airlifted his wife Agathe Habyarimana, gave her 230,000 Francs and let her live in Paris. According to the Rwandan government, Agathe Habyarimana could have been one of the key players involved in planning the Rwandan genocide. The French State Council actually agrees and stated that there are “serious reasons to suspect” her.
Kagame wanted her extradited to Rwanda, but France refused. There is an international warrant for her arrest on charges of genocide, but she is safe in France.

In 1990, none other than Egyptian Minister of Foreign Affairs Boutros Boutros-Ghali had secretly sent Hutu militia a massive $26 million shipment of weapons. Boutros-Ghali had actively convinced Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak to sell these arms. To keep the arms sale secret, Boutros-Ghali labelled them “relief materials”.
The Rwandan ambassador sent Boutros-Ghali a thank you letter: “_The personal intervention of Boutros-Ghali, was a determining factor in the conclusion of the arms contract_”.
Was this THE reason that Boutros-Ghali was selected for UN Secretary-General?!? In 1994, then Secretary-General of the UN Boutros Boutros-Ghali did nothing to prevent the genocide from happening. 

By common consensus, shooting down the plane with the presidents of Rwanda and Burundi triggered the genocide. It is still not entirely clear who shot the plane down.
After the UN let the genocide happen, it formed the International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda (ICTR). An ICTR team, led by attorney Michael Hourigan, found evidence that suggested Kagame — who later became President of Rwanda — was behind it. ICTR Chief Prosecutor Louise Arbour ordered him to stop the investigation.
In 2002, when new chief prosecutor Carla del Ponte took over, she tried to reopen the investigation. She was immediately fired by the UN — and she thinks that the US and the UK demanded her dismissal.

Some claim that Israel continued to provide the Hutu extremists with weapons from 1990 to 1995 — even while the genocide was ongoing.
Some Israeli citizens filed a Freedom of Information request for the documents that went to the Israeli Supreme Court on these arms sales. The Supreme Court wouldn’t have refused the request without good reason: https://listverse.com/2017/04/06/10-...ndan-genocide/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20170406175131/https://listverse.com/2017/04/06/10-horrifying-ways-the-un-is-to-blame-for-the-rwandan-genocide/)


The follow-up selected for UN Secretary-General after Boutros-Ghali, Kofi Annan, was also involved in letting this genocide happen…
Kofi Annan was head of UN peacekeeping in 1994 and as such responsible for ignoring repeated warnings that the genocide was coming. Roméo Dallaire for example warned of the plan to kill 1,000 Tutsis every 20 minutes in Rwanda.

When the order came to take the UN “peacekeepers” out of Rwanda, UN political adviser in Kigali, Shahryar Khan, didn’t agree: “_Ten Belgians are dead, so you don't give a damn that thousands of Africans are about to be slaughtered_”.

The Belgian commanding officer in Rwanda Colonel Luc Marchal later recalled the pull out: “_We were perfectly aware of what was about to happen. Our mission was a tragic failure. Everyone considered it a form of desertion. Pulling out under such circumstances was an act of total cowardice_”.
Lieutenant Luc Lemaire was in command of a contingent of Belgian troops ordered to abandon a school with about 2,000 Tutsis in Rwanda’s capital, Kigali. As the Belgian soldiers drove off, Tutsis rushed their vehicles for help. The Belgians fired into the air to drive them back. The Tutsis were caught by the Hutu militia and diverted to a gravel pit, with very few survivors.

Even where Tutsis were able to climb on board UN lorries, the interahamwe pulled them off at roadblocks and butchered them in front of French or Belgian soldiers, who said they had no “mandate” to intervene. 
Once the UN abandoned Rwanda, the killing spread rapidly.
Dallaire later said he could have stopped the genocide in Kigali with 5,000 troops and could have prevented it spreading. 

Representative of the RPF Gerald Gahima, tried to lobby UN ambassadors to take action, including Britain's representative on the Security Council Sir David Hannay, and said “_I didn't get the impression he cared at all. We might have been talking about slaughtering chickens_”: https://www.theguardian.com/world/19...9/theobserver3
(http://archive.is/a1r5a)


Queen Elizabeth’s government, with at the time John Major as PM, was also warned.
On 11 January 1994, the commander of the UN peacekeepers sent a cable outlining a genocide plot. This was just one of dozens of warnings.

Is Belgium the “hero” in this disaster?!?
In the weeks before the genocide, the Belgian ambassador to the UN tried to persuade the permanent members of the Security Council that something had to be done to prevent the coming massacre in Rwanda: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...rwanda.comment
(http://archive.is/YszfQ)

----------


## Firestarter

While, because of the reported slaughter of hundreds of thousands Tutsis by those savage Hutus, the Tutsi Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) were considered “heroes”, in reality there were no good soldiers in this genocide…

The “good guys” of the Pentagon (always on the side of the most ruthless dictatorships) heavily backed the RPF with weapons and training. Pentagon subcontractor Ronco, fronting as a de-mining company, smuggled weapons to RPF fighters in violation of UN sanctions and transported RPF troops from Uganda to Rwanda.
Canadian General Romeo Dallaire, commander of the United Nations Assistance Mission in Rwanda (UNAMIR), who has been made to look as a hero in subsequent reports, was also collaborating with the RPF.

On 1 October 1990, US proxy force Uganda — with troops trained and armed by the US — launched its war against Rwanda. From 1990 to 1993, the RPF comprised mostly of Ugandan mercenaries.
On 12 July 1998, the Washington Post reported that the US gave the RPF’s general Paul Kagame (a Ugandan) $75 million in military assistance and also sent Green Berets to train the RPF and their Ugandan allies. This was put to lethal effect in the ethnic bloodbath that has continued to the present day.

From 1990 to 1994, the RPF committed atrocity after atrocity as they forced their way to power in Kigali. This resulted in more than a million internally displaced Rwandan Hutus and possibly on top of that a million Burundian refugees. At the time they always accused the government of President Juvenal Habyarimana of genocide.
Prior to January 1993, hundreds of thousands Rwandans were made homeless and forced to flee, but instead of rightly blaming this on the invading RPF guerrillas — covertly backed by the US, Britain, Belgium and Israel — this was declared to be simply the result of "war".
Tutsi military also assassinated Burundi’s first “democratically elected” civilian President Melchior Ndadaye in October 1993.

On 9 April 1994, 3 days after the plane crash that killed Burundi's President Cyprien Ntaryamira and Rwandan President Habyarimana, some 330 US marines landed at Bujumbura's airport in Burundi, ostensibly to "rescue Americans" in Rwanda but in reality assisting the RPF.

On 12 February 2009, senior researcher with US/UK intelligence conduit Human Rights Watch (HRW), Alison des Forges, was killed in a plane crash. She was subsequently deified for her propaganda on those horrible Hutus.
Like other “researchers” Des Forges has endlessly continued to sell the propaganda to the gullible public.

When the RPF was installed in 1994, a terror regime was set up to pursue kidnappings; torture; rape; terrorist attacks; illegal detention of thousands of civilians; attacks, including murder, based on ethnicity; getting rid of corpses by mass incineration or throwing them into lakes or rivers; and carry out acts of war in Rwanda and Congo: http://rwandarwabanyarwanda.over-blo...-30432670.html
(http://archive.is/1WOit)

----------


## Firestarter

Let’s see if I understand?!?
What was reported to us gullible fools as a spontaneous eruption of violence, in which in 100 days in 1994 Hutu psychopaths chopped up at least 800,000 Tutsis with machetes, in reality had been planned since at least 1990 by the allied US, France and the genocide supporting UN.
With the aim to install another puppet regime…

In 1990, the US/UN-backed Burundi, Tutsi mercenaries of the RPF militia invaded Rwanda and started a terror campaign. They continued to be armed throughout the conflict by the US. In the same period, France continued to arm and train the Hutu army, to prepare them for the slaughter.
While the RPF mercenaries could have fought against the Hutu extremists slaughtering Tutsis, they instead butchered tens of thousands of Hutus themselves.
Cynically behind the scenes, the US and France were working together to allow no interference to stop their horrible plan.
After the RPF was installed into power, as the Hutu majority couldn’t be allowed to exercise their democratic rights, it continued the terror campaign against the Hutus.


On 11 April 1994, 5 days after the plane with Rwandan president’s was shot down, these psychopaths – including Under Secretary Frank Wisner and Henry Kissinger — apparently discussed the ongoing genocide in Rwanda over dinner:



> Of note: this crisis will likely raise questions at the UN about the wisdom of including lightly armed troops …
> 
> Unless both sides can be convinced to return to the peace process, a massive (hundreds of thousands of deaths) bloodbath will ensue that would likely spill over to Burundi.


 https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu/NSAEBB/NSAEBB53/rw041194.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190628020200/https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu/NSAEBB/NSAEBB53/rw041194.pdf)


As for who was to blame for shooting down the plane that ignited the massacre…
Both France (controlling the Hutu militia) and the US (controlling the RPF mercenaries) were apparently aiming for this disaster (so ultimately a puppet regime could be installed).
There are more or less 2 stories, my guess is that the US/UN-backed RPF was behind it (maybe more on this later).


According to the British Guardian, the US-backed Tutsi rebels could not have shot down Habyarimana’s plane, because witnesses described that missiles were fired from inside or near a military barracks, so it must have been the Hutu militia.
This looks based on a report by the Washington-based Centre for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), whose board of trustees have included psychopaths like Henry Kissinger, Zbigniew Brzezinski and Brent Scowcroft.
“Scholars” for CSIS have included Madeleine Albright, Ehud Barak and Michael Ledeen.

The US/UK-propaganda network claims that extremist Hutu politicians and military officers murdered President Juvénal Habyarimana after he tried to make a power-sharing deal with the Tutsi rebels

According to the CSIS: 


> For the Rwandan government, this puts to bed any speculation that the [RPF] may have been implicated in the shooting down of Habyarimana's plane.


Of course the Rwandan government at the time was led by the RPF’s Paul Kagame: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-plane-inquiry
(http://archive.is/zn5Cv)


The Rwandan New Times agrees with the previous conclusion…
It adds amongst others that the Hutu Colonel Bagosora arranged for Army Chief of Staff General Deogratias Nsabimana, who opposed the genocidal plans, to be on the plane that would be shot down.

According to the probe report by the Mutsinzi “commission” that interviewed almost 600 witnesses: 


> In violation of established procedure, Nsabimana received his orders to accompany the President via an unofficial channel—a telephone call from of all people, Theoneste Bagosora—the night before the trip.


I don’t seen any evidence that Bagosora told Nsabimana to join the president on the plane though: https://www.newtimes.co.rw/section/read/15564
(http://web.archive.org/web/20171110164613/http://www.newtimes.co.rw/section/read/15564/)


The following details the testimony of the late Michael Hourigan about his investigation into the RPF (mostly about the plane crash) for the International Tribunal for Rwanda (ICTR) being shut down (by Louise Arbour).
See some excerpts.



> 7.4. In late January or early February 1997 members of the National Team were approached by three (3) informants (either former or serving member of the R.P.F.) claiming direct involvement in the 1994 fatal rocket attack upon the President’s aircraft. Their evidence specifically implicated the direct involvement of President Paul Kagame, members of his administration and military. The informants also advised that the Kagame administration was actively involved in covert operations aimed at murdering high profile expatriate Rwandans – once such murder was the death of Seth Sedashonga in Nairobi.
> (…)
> 9   The information from the sources was very detailed and seemed very credible. I was very concerned about the sensitivity of the information and arranged for an urgent ‘secure’ telephone call to Judge Arbour.
> (…)
> 19 I presented her with a copy of a memo I had prepared entitled ‘Secret National Team Inquiry – Internal Memorandum’ and this document which is undated is attached to this statement. This document detailed the information provided by the three informants.
> 20 To my surprise Judge Arbour was aggressive and questioned me about the source of the information regarding the informants and the quality and potential reliability of their information. I advised her that the information was given to me by members from my team – the National Team.
> (…)
> 22 Judge Arbour then advised me that the National Team investigation was at an end because in her view it was not in our mandate. She suggested that the ICTR’s mandate only extended to events within the genocide, which in her view began ‘after’ the plane crash.
> 23 I was astounded at this statement. I pointed to the temporal mandate of the ICTR being 1 January 1994 until 31 December 1994 and this clearly covered the time of the plane crash. I also addressed the ‘terrorism’ and ‘murder’ provisions of the ICTR statute.
> ...


 http://www.globalresearch.ca/evidenc...urigan/5377200
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190525055920/http://www.globalresearch.ca/evidence-of-kagames-crimes-suppressed-by-chief-rwanda-prosecutor-louise-arbour-testimony-of-michael-andrew-hourigan/5377200)

----------


## Firestarter

While the official story still reads that there is “no evidence that the RPF” shot down Habyarimana’s jet, several former close associates of dictator Paul Kagame, despite the threat of being killed, have testified in detail that the RPF was responsible.
These associates include former Rwandan Army Chief of Staff Kayumba Nyamwasa, who has survived several attempts on his life, and former chief of staff to Kagame and former ambassador to the US Theogene Rudasingwa.

Both French Judge Jean-Louis Bruguière and Spanish Judge Fernando Andreu Merelles concluded that the RPF shot down the plane with President Habyarimana.
Judges Bruguière and Merelles also separately brought charges against the RPF, which the ICTR has never done: https://www.globalresearch.ca/the-in...orship/5425437


In 1994, the UN Security Council established the International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda (ICTR) to “investigate” crimes committed during the genocide. Its investigators amassed evidence of atrocities committed by both sides. In 1997, the ICTR’s chief prosecutor, Louise Arbour, shut down all investigations of RPF crimes and continued to pursue only those committed by Hutu extremists.
In 2016, Arbour explained that the Michael Hourigan investigation of the RPF was stopped because of a lack of capacity and that it was “very dangerous” to investigate the RPF…

In 1999, Arbour set up a Special Investigation Unit (SIU) to collect evidence about RPF crimes. Its report was leaked to Judi Rever, who wrote about this in her book “_In Praise of Blood: The Crimes of the Rwandan Patriotic Front_” (2018).
During, and after the 1994 Rwandan genocide, Paul Kagame’s Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) killed at least tens of thousands of innocent Hutus, which really is a “parallel genocide”.

In January 1993, the RPF took an international team of human rights investigators on a tour of RPF-held areas in northern Rwanda after which they reported that the Rwandan government was to blame for virtually all the violence.

Rever interviewed RPF defectors, who told her that the RPF intimidated, abducted, or murdered witnesses of their crimes and then incinerated or buried them in tightly guarded encampments, off-limits to human rights investigators.
The RPF even killed witnesses in foreign countries, like interior minister in the post-genocide “national unity” government Seth Sendashonga, who was gunned down in Nairobi in 1998, or former RPF spy chief Patrick Karegeya, strangled in Johannesburg in 2014.
According to an RPF defector, in 1997 Kagame’s hit men killed 4 UN observers, 3 Spanish and a Canadian priest, who were collecting evidence of RPF crimes.

In 1997, the RPF barred Amnesty International investigators from inspecting caves where fleeing Hutus had been massacred.
Based on interviews with local witnesses, it’s estimated that they probably contained five to eight thousand bodies.

In 1996 the RPF, invaded Zairian refugee camps and brought back the (mostly) Hutus to Rwanda. Many of the hundreds of thousands that fled into Zaire instead were tracked down by the RPF and killed.
In May 1997, the RPF, Ugandan army, along with the AFDL, took over Mobutu’s Zaire and renamed it the Democratic Republic of Congo.
After a brief hiatus, the Congo war resumed in 1998 and has claimed at least a million lives.

In July 1994, 200 US Special Forces began training the RPF in marksmanship, navigation, small unit management, and other techniques that would soon be used to kill fleeing Hutu refugees in Zaire. The US also gave the RPF intelligence on the strength and positions of Zaire’s army.
In 1995, when Rwanda was under an arms embargo, the Clinton administration began transferring military equipment to Uganda, Eritrea, and Ethiopia. Some of the tanks, grenades, and other light weapons were used to slaughter Hutus and take over Zaire: https://www.nybooks.com/articles/201...-deathly-hush/
(http://archive.is/CvM40)


Here’s the first part of the previous article: http://web.archive.org/web/20180702101315/https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/06/07/rwanda-mass-murder-we-dont-talk-about/

----------


## Firestarter

I think I (finally) found the real motive for the Rwandan genocide and installing the Tutsi puppet regime…
The real motive was installing a puppet regime to loot Zaire, which was renamed to the “Democratic” Republic of Congo. I haven’t found a single story that exposes this link, so thanks – once again – to our deaf, dumb and blind media I can bring you another exclusive (although in all honesty I don’t believe that I’m really the first).


After the UN had been supporting the genocidal RPF militia that was subsequently installed as the puppet regime, the UN continued the propaganda against the Hutu extremists that had fled into Zaire.

The United Nations reported in November 1998, originally from Reuters that: 


> Fighters from the former Rwandan Hutu army and its militia supporters have become significant players in the Democratic Congo, battling alongside President Laurent Kabila's forces, a new U.N. report said.
> Many soldiers from the former Rwandan army, known as ex-FAR, and their Interahamwe militia allies, were implicated in the 1994 genocide in Rwanda in which more than 500,000 Tutsis and moderate Hutus were massacred.
> (…)
> Some of the money also came from drug trafficking. The report said the Rwandans appeared to be involved in smuggling mandrax, an hallucinogenic drug, to South Africa from India and other Asian nations via Kenya.


 https://reliefweb.int/report/democra...-congo-un-says
(http://archive.is/QBNPB)


The previous report reads like a call to bring “democracy and peace” to Zaire, of course by starting a brutal war and installing a puppet regime and calling it, the “Democratic” Republic of Congo!
While a huge amount of media attention was given to those Hutu extremist mass murdering innocent Tutsis, I can’t remember (m)any story on what is now called Africa’s World War (1998-2003), which involved 9 African countries and resulted in an estimated 5 million dead people in the Congo.

In January 2001, Dictator Laurent Kabila, who led the guerrilla movement that overthrew the 32-year regime of Zairian Dictator Mobuto Sese Seko in 1997, was assassinated and his son, Joseph Kabila, became head of state of the Congo.
Joseph Kabila was “democratically elected” president in 2006 and 2011.

The presidential elections, which should have been held in 2016, only took place in December 2018. President Kabila was prohibited from running for a third term under Congo’s constitution (after he had been head of state for more than 17 years).

Kabila’s Congo signed a bilateral investment treaty with the US.
The US exported pharmaceutical products, poultry, machinery, used clothing, and wheat to the Congo.
The leading products imported by the US from the Congo are copper, antiques (what?!?), diamonds, coffee, propane, and tantalum: https://www.state.gov/u-s-relations-...-of-the-congo/
(http://archive.is/IoZxG)


The next president of the Congo, Felix Tshisekedi, was accused of an "electoral coup" by runner-up Martin Fayulu, a former oil executive, while the Catholic Church said that the result did not match election polls by its election monitors.
According to the following analysis the chance that the election results were rigged is 100%, and Fayulu was the real winner in a landslide.

https://africanarguments.org/2019/01...s-implausible/
(http://archive.is/i2CJA)


And the motive for wanting control of Zaire (Congo) is easy to find (still lots of people find Syria and Venezuela more interesting), the Democratic Republic of Congo is widely considered to be the richest country in the world in natural resources; estimated to be worth in excess of $24 trillion.
Congo has almost limitless water, from the world's second-largest river, the Congo, a benign climate and rich soil, while beneath the soil are abundant deposits of copper, gold, diamonds, cobalt, uranium, coltan, iron ore, oil and natural gas.

According to the Congolese government, in 2010 petroleum products accounted for roughly 90% of the nation’s exports. 
Most of Congo’s oil is exploited by foreign corporations, like Aiteo and Perenco.

The Congo has an estimated 7 billion tons of iron ore located close to the city of Zanaga; owned by the Xstrata Corporation.

When tires became much used for cars and bicycles, the rubber came from the Congo.
During World War I, 75% of the copper in bullet casings came from the Congo.
The uranium for the 2 nuclear bombs dropped on Japan in World War II, came from the Congo.

The West made Mobutu’s regime borrow billions, which was then stolen and Congo still has to repay these loans.
In 1997, an alliance of African states, led by Rwanda’s puppet regime invaded, with millions of victims as a result.

Rwanda's puppet, Laurent Kabila, refused to follow orders, so Rwanda again invaded, and the African allies now turned on each other and plunged Congo into a terrible “world war”: https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24396390
(http://archive.is/tHqY5)

----------


## Firestarter

Chinese investment skyrocketed from $1 million in 2000 to $1.6 billion by 2008.
China has become a major player in Congo; its influence is primarily exerted through infrastructure projects and acquisitions and has formed partnerships with DFID and delivered loans to Congo’s government.
Former president Joseph Kabila was trained at the military academy in Beijing.

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the World Bank declared Congo bankrupt in 1994 and forced it into “liberalisation” in the early 2000s.
Congo’s economic crisis forced the government to sign the Millennium Initiative, 
Liberalisation has removed control of economic resources from Congo, which through offshore companies made it possible for the elite to loot Congo of its valuable resources, while bribing politicians and funding violence to keep the population under control. Liberalisation has extended Kabila’s tenure and as such was anti-democratic. Kabila provided a favourable environment for foreign investments (and made a bundle in the process).
Mineral sales contributed heavily to the (second) presidential campaign in 2011 that cost over $1 billion. Most of the funding came from Congo, with 40% coming from international donors. The elections were decried by international observers and Joseph Kabila won from Etienne Tshisekedi.
The third presidential election cost an estimated $1.4 billion. In May 2014 US Secretary of State John Kerry (of Skull & Bones), promised $30 million for the campaign on the condition that Kabila did not run for a third time.

In 2010, US Congress passed the Dodd–Frank Wall Street Reform and Consumer Protection Act, article 1502.
The act imposed that potential buyers report egregious minerals – like tin, tantalum and tungsten - to the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC), instead of a penalty.
The Act also required supply chain due diligence. The non-governmental organisation (NGO), Pact, funded by USA Aid (USAID) described the due diligence approach: 


> In the mining sector, Pact works in partnership with government, industry and civil society to help ensure that minerals make it to international markets without interference, promoting development rather than conflict.


DFID’s position became more overt; its plan for Congo for 2011–2016 stated: 


> the portfolio of our projects is already shifting to deliver a more coherent, focused and ambitious approach to economic development. We are helping to build strong and investable business environments in developing countries and improving access to finance for entrepreneurs.


While the international community has spoken on the tremendous corruption in the Congo, it has “forgotten” to address the secrecy of international trade, without which this wouldn’t be possible on such a large scale.
Global Witness’s “_Out of Africa_” report estimates that Congo suffered $1.36 billion in lost revenue during the last election cycle, which were routed out of Congo through British tax havens, with several companies involved listed on the London Stock Exchange.
British Member of Parliament Eric Joyce published a list of 59 shell companies operating in Congo in 2011; 47 of them were registered in the British Virgin Islands. The Panama Papers confirm that offshore companies have been widely used in Congo. The most reported profession in the Panama Papers is “politician”…

Kabila and his aide Augustine Katumba Mwanke (now deceased) were increasingly associated with Israeli businessman Dan Gertler, who is named in more than 200 files in the Panama Papers.
Gertler bought Congolese mining assets and sold them at profits of thousands percentage points to companies registered in the British Virgin Islands, the Cayman Islands and Bermuda.
In 2005, Gertler formed Global Enterprises Corporate (GEC), owned through a company registered in the Isle of Man, the chief assets of which were 75% of 2 huge copper mining projects in the province of Katanga (with 25% for Congo’s defunct state company Gécamines). Gertler’s investment of £3 million was valued at more than £1 billion.
In 2010, Kabila signed a presidential decree granting oil concessions in Lake Albert to Caprikat and Foxwhelp, both associated with Gertler and registered in the British Virgin Islands by Mossack Fonseca.
Since his arrival in Congo in 1997, Gertler has built an estimated $2.5 billion empire.

In October 2016, the US Justice Department and SEC fined the hedge fund Och-Ziff Capital Management Company under the US Foreign Corrupt Practices Act on bribery charges. The company’s front man in Congo, Dan Gertler, alongside Kabila and his aide Katumba Mwanke received over $100 million in bribes.
Barnabe Kikaya Bin Karubi responded: 


> For us an attack on [Gertler] is an attack on the Congo … Mr. Gertler’s businesses are legitimate. He pays his taxes, making a good contribution to our government in monetary terms.


Och-Ziff has pleaded guilty and agreed to a $412 million fine: https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full...7.2018.1447373
(http://archive.is/AGzv5)

----------


## Firestarter

Dan Gertler is another Chabad-Lubavitcher very close to the gigantic network of scandals surrounding Donald Trump.


There are good stories on Gertler stealing riches from Congo, from more than 10 years ago
Ill start with this story from February 2008 that details Gertlers connection to the Chabad-Lubavitch cult of which Ivanka Trump and husband Jared Kushner are members

Dan Gertler does nothing without the spiritual guidance of Brooklyn-born Rabbi Chaim Leibovitch, a friend of Condoleeza Rice.
When Dan Gertler is in the Congo, his kosher meals come from its capital Kinshasa, arranged by high priest of the Chabad of Central Africa Rabbi Shlomo Bentolila. Bentolila has been a Kinshasa Rabbi since 1991, working with the previous vicious dictator of Zaire, Mobutu Sese Seko.
In one of those strange coincidences, Israeli trained shock troops became Mobutus bodyguards, with Mossad advisers.

In 2000, former Congolese president Laurent Kabila (father of Joseph) offered Gertlers International Diamond Industries (IDI) a monopoly on Congolese diamonds, and 88% of the proceeds, worth billions in exchange for Israeli military assistance.
In 2000, Congolese military officials flew to Israel to negotiate the deal.
_Africa Confidential_ called President Kabilas 2003 visit to the Bush White House a coup for Israeli diamond magnates Dan Gertler and Beny Steinmetz.

Dan Gertler is also close to Israeli politicians, especially Avigdor Lieberman, and even closer to the Israeli-American diamante merchant Beny Steinmetz, a good friend of former Prime Minister Ehud Olmert. Gertlers Rabbi Leibovitz, is also very close to Lieberman and a regular fixture in PM Benjamin Netanyahus offices
Steinmetzs real estate partners include the billionaires David and Simon Reuben, and the Saudi Arabian investment company Olayan Group, which is deeply connected with defence insider Bechtel Corporation (whose chairman Riley Bechtel was on the board of Theranos in which Rupert Murdoch and Betsy DeVos invested hundreds of millions of dollars).

Canadian-based Energem (formerly DiamondWorks), whose director/shareholders include Tony and Mario Teixeira, is involved in the trans-Uganda-Kenya pipeline, together with subsidiary of Bechtel, Nexant.
Energem was launched by Tim Hoare and is owned by British mercenary Tony Buckingham, the Teixeiras, J.P. Morgan, Gertlers partner Beny Steinmetz (50%).
Brian Menell is on the board of Energem. Brian Menell is also on the board of Anglovaal with Nir Livnat, who has also supported both Joseph Kabila and Jean-Pierre Bemba in Congos bloody wars. Livnat was managing director of the Johannesburg-based subsidiary of the Steinmetz Group of Diamond Companies, Ascot Diamonds.

The Portuguese born Anthony Teixeira later moved to South Africa and his daughter married Congolese warlord Jean-Pierre Bemba.
Bembas deadly battle in Congo in March 2007 was a fight between rival agents  Bemba and president Joseph Kabila  to be the black front man for the mining cartels run by dynastic families like Templesman, Oppenheimer, Mendell, Forrest, Blattner, Hertzov, Gertler and Steinmetz.

Security for mining operations in Congo is provided exclusively by private security companies like Overseas Security Services (OSS), owned by Belgian billionaire tycoon Philippe de Moerloose.
De Moerloose is also an adviser to European Union (EU) Commissioner, diamante salesman Louis Michel.

In November 2007, Dan Gertler finalized a deal in which the Canadian Katanga Mining Ltd. bought rival NIKANOR for $2.1 billion so their merged company would become the worlds largest cobalt company by combining their Congo mining projects, reportedly worth $3.3 billion.
NIKANOR is registered in offshore tax haven Isle of Man/ Britains Earl of Balfour is a director of both NIKANOR and Bateman.

Former US ambassador to Egypt and Israel, assistant under Secretary of State Madeleine Albright, and policy advisor to Barack Obama, Dan Kurtzer, is on NIKANORs board. NIKANOR partners include Israeli-born Nir Livnat.
The Nikanor company was owned by Benny Steinmetz (50%), Dan Gertler (20%) and the Anglo-Jewish Gertner family (30%): https://dissidentvoice.org/2008/02/g...ng-torah-gang/
(https://web.archive.org/web/20190720061854/https://dissidentvoice.org/2008/02/gertlers-bling-bang-torah-gang/)


In 2009, diamond tycoon Dan Gertler at Ben-Gurion International Airport was asked by officers from the National Fraud Investigations Unit to accompany them on suspicions of bribing his friend, Avigdor Lieberman (later Israel's foreign minister).
Gertler simply denied that he had ever transferred money to or been involved in business with Lieberman.

Katangas cash-flow problems forced it to transfer control to the Swiss-based commodities giant Glencore (maybe best known for Marc Rich).

In 2003, the Gertler-controlled Emaxon Finance Corporation was granted a four-year concession by Miba to market 85% of its diamonds, which Gertler purchased at a 5% discount and on top of that lent $15 million to Miba.
The signatories on this agreement on behalf of Emaxon were Gertler's Rabbi Chaim Leibovitch and attorney Yaakov Neeman, Israel's minister of justice.

Gertler became Joseph Kabila's official personal envoy, and with Rabbi Leibovitch forged close ties between the Congo and senior officials in Washington. He personally met with then-secretary of state Condoleezza Rice to discuss this matter.
According to a confidant: "_You can attribute to him, for example, Congo's abstention in the UN vote on the U.S. invasion of Iraq_: https://www.haaretz.com/1.5072635
(http://web.archive.org/web/20180627024150/https://www.haaretz.com/1.5072635)

----------


## susano

> While, because of the reported slaughter of hundreds of thousands Tutsis by those savage Hutus, the Tutsi Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) were considered “heroes”, in reality there were no good soldiers in this genocide…
> 
> The “good guys” of the Pentagon (always on the side of the most ruthless dictatorships) heavily backed the RPF with weapons and training. Pentagon subcontractor Ronco, fronting as a de-mining company, smuggled weapons to RPF fighters in violation of UN sanctions and transported RPF troops from Uganda to Rwanda.
> Canadian General Romeo Dallaire, commander of the United Nations Assistance Mission in Rwanda (UNAMIR), who has been made to look as a hero in subsequent reports, was also collaborating with the RPF.
> 
> On 1 October 1990, US proxy force Uganda — with troops trained and armed by the US — launched its war against Rwanda. From 1990 to 1993, the RPF comprised mostly of Ugandan mercenaries.
> On 12 July 1998, the Washington Post reported that the US gave the RPF’s general Paul Kagame (a Ugandan) $75 million in military assistance and also sent Green Berets to train the RPF and their Ugandan allies. This was put to lethal effect in the ethnic bloodbath that has continued to the present day.
> 
> From 1990 to 1994, the RPF committed atrocity after atrocity as they forced their way to power in Kigali. This resulted in more than a million internally displaced Rwandan Hutus and possibly on top of that a million Burundian refugees. At the time they always accused the government of President Juvenal Habyarimana of genocide.
> ...


Okay, I've made it this far. It's a lot. My question is WHY? Was this an imperial battle for control of resources? As I ask, I think what else could it be about. It's always that.


_In 2002, when new chief prosecutor Carla del Ponte took over, she tried to reopen the investigation. She was immediately fired by the UN — and she thinks that the US and the UK demanded her dismissal._


She must be okay because she's the same one who investigated after the first false flag chemical attack, blamed on Assad, and she debunked it (to little use).

----------


## Firestarter

> _In 2002, when new chief prosecutor Carla del Ponte took over, she tried to reopen the investigation. She was immediately fired by the UN — and she thinks that the US and the UK demanded her dismissal._
> 
> 
> She must be okay because she's the same one who investigated after the first false flag chemical attack, blamed on Assad, and she debunked it (to little use).





> Carla del Ponte, who resigned as leading UN investigator on Syria in 2017, has stated that she’s shocked that the Dutch government in 2015 decided to support Syrian terrorists.
> 
> Del Ponte says that already in 2013, the human rights commission of the United Nations reported that ALL groups fighting in Syria are guilty of war crimes.
> Del Ponte also says that the Netherlands completely knew about these reports. Del Ponte specifically names Dutch UN Ambassador Karel van Oosterom, who “_knew exactly what was in our reports_”.
> 
> Already in 2013, the UN explicitly reported that the Sultan Murad Brigade was perpetrating war crimes.
> The Sultan Murad Brigade was one of the Syrian terrorist groups supported by the Netherlands from 2016 to 2018: https://dearkitty1.wordpress.com/201...rism-in-syria/


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6685191





> Okay, I've made it this far. It's a lot. My question is WHY? Was this an imperial battle for control of resources? As I ask, I think what else could it be about. It's always that.


I started this thread investigating the Rwanda genocide, but while doing so found out that the motive wasn't to take control of the small, poor country of Rwanda by the RPF US/UK-puppets, but the Congo where the population is also dirt poor, but which is the richest country in the whole world in natural resources.



> I think I (finally) found the real motive for the Rwandan genocide and installing the Tutsi puppet regime…
> The real motive was installing a puppet regime to loot Zaire, which was renamed to the “Democratic” Republic of Congo. I haven’t found a single story that exposes this link, so thanks – once again – to our deaf, dumb and blind media I can bring you another exclusive (although in all honesty I don’t believe that I’m really the first).

----------


## susano

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6685191
> 
> 
> 
> I started this thread investigating the Rwanda genocide, but while doing so found out that the motive wasn't to take control of the small, poor country of Rwanda by the RPF US/UK-puppets, but the Congo where the population is also dirt poor, but which is the richest country in the whole world in natural resources.



Many years ago, someone told me the World Wildlife Fund (British) used a nature preserve, that they owned, as a staging ground for the genocide. They said planes shipped in crates of machetes. I found ONE article that seemed to confirm that but it's probably long been down the memory hole by now.

----------


## susano

BTW, good for Carla Del Ponte for having the character to stand up to the NWO slime who were paying her. I also had no idea the Dutch were involved in Syria!!! I closely followed the Maidan coup, in Ukraine, and the subsequent war and the Dutch were and are all up in that and covered up that it was Ukraine that shot down MH17 and not the NAF (rebels). Total scum.

----------


## Firestarter

> BTW, good for Carla Del Ponte for having the character to stand up to the NWO slime who were paying her. I also had no idea the Dutch were involved in Syria!!! I closely followed the Maidan coup, in Ukraine, and the subsequent war and the Dutch were and are all up in that and covered up that it was Ukraine that shot down MH17 and not the NAF (rebels). Total scum.


I haven’t really looked into Carla del Ponte, but it’s interesting that there are (at least) 2 stories in which she appears to be on the good side.
The Kingdom of the Netherlands is small in size but huge in scandals. None other than our own Prince Bernhard co-founded Bilderberg and the WWF. He was forced to resign as chairman of those 2 over the minor technicality of taking millions in bribes from arms corporations, including Lockheed and Northrop.
I really hope that not all Dutch are scum though...





> Many years ago, someone told me the World Wildlife Fund (British) used a nature preserve, that they owned, as a staging ground for the genocide. They said planes shipped in crates of machetes. I found ONE article that seemed to confirm that but it's probably long been down the memory hole by now.


I’ve (also) found only one story about the WWF being involved in the Rwandan genocide. It’s another one from the Lyndon LaRouche organisation. Both the good and bad thing about the story is that it’s long. It’s really about the role of the wildlife parks of the WWF, with only a small part about the Rwandan genocide.
Maybe I’ll make a summary of it later in this thread: https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...acknobil12.htm

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe Congogate, Chabadgate or Wilburgate are objectively speaking more interesting than Russiagate or the impeachment charade
Please dont tell a sole that once again the trail of corruption, money laundering, bribes and Russia from Dan Gertler leads to Glencore and Trumps Secretary of Commerce  long-time Rothschild banker Wilbur Ross.


In 1997, chief rabbi of Kinshasas Chabad-Lubavitch centre Shlomo Bentolila introduced diamond merchant Dan Gertler to Kabilas son Joseph.

In April 2002, Gertler secretly shuttled between Washington, Kinshasa and Kigali, Rwanda, relaying letters between Kabila and Condoleezza Rice.
Former special assistant to President George W. Bush Jendayi Frazer said Gertlers intervention was instrumental to the peace accord.

In June 2010 and March 2011, state-owned Sodimico sold more than 30 mining licenses to Gertler-linked companies for $60 million; worth an estimated $1.6 billion
In 2011, companies affiliated with Gertler bought shares in 5 mining ventures from 3 state-owned firms. The state companies forgot to publicly announce the sales.

At the Mutanda project, Gertler paid far less for his 20% than his partner, Glencore International. One of Gertlers British Virgin Islands-based companies bought the 20% stake from Gecamines for $120 million in March 2011, worth about $849 million.
In May 2012, Glencore paid $340 million plus $140 million in assumed debt, for 20% of the same mine, increasing its stake to 60%: http://web.archive.org/web/20180922065124/https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/dan-gertler-earns-billions-as-mine-deals-fail-to-enrich-congo/2012/12/27/c37d0100-4e31-11e2-8b49-64675006147f_story.html?utm_term=.80aca62740bf


Gertlers had allegedly delivered weapons to President Kabila in 2001 in exchange for a monopoly on the sale of Congo diamonds.

In 2007, Glencore first went into business with Gertler.
In 2009, Glencore partnered with Dan Gertler for mining permits awarded by the Congolese government to extract copper and cobalt on very favourable terms.

In July 2018, the US Department of Justice demanded that Glencore publish documents on its activities in the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Nigeria and Venezuela. Washington is investigating corruption and money laundering.
The British anti-corruption Serious Fraud Office also announced to examine Glencore: https://www.publiceye.ch/en/topics/c...lencore-in-drc


The reported largest shareholder in Glencore Xstrata is the state-owned Qatar Investment Authority with 8.2%.

Glencore is in business with the Rusal of Oleg Deripaska, Nat Rothschild, Viktor Vekselberg and Len Blavatnik: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...&t=1038&p=4931


Long-time business partners Viktor Vekselberg and Len Blavatnik serve on the board of the Chabad-Lubavitch Schneerson library.

In 2014, Jeffrey Epstein invested $1.5 million in SUM with Barak. In 2015, that money went into Carbyne.
In September 2017, Russian oligarchs Viktor Vekselberg and Andrew Intrater bought 24% of Carbynes Class A-1 shares through Intraters Columbus Nova Technology Partners (CNTP): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...5&p=6125#p6125


In 2014, Wilbur Ross led the 1 billion takeover of the Bank of Cyprus. The second-largest shareholder of Bank of Cyprus at this time was the billionaire Russian industrialist Viktor Vekselberg, head of Renova Corp.
In November 2014, former CEO of Deutsche Bank, Josef Ackerman, became chairman of the Bank of Cyprus. Ackerman is also on the board of Renova.
Vekselberg once sold his aluminium company to Oleg Deripaska, who turned it into Rusal: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=4908#p4908


In 2011, Wilbur Ross private equity company, WL Ross, led a coalition of investors that put about $1 billion into Diamond S Shipping.
Diamond S Shippings business mostly relies on a handful of customers, including Glencore PLC, which provided more than 10% of Diamond S´s revenue in 2012- 2013: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=5984#p5984

----------


## susano

> I haven’t really looked into Carla del Ponte, but it’s interesting that there are (at least) 2 stories in which she appears to be on the good side.
> The Kingdom of the Netherlands is small in size but huge in scandals. None other than our own Prince Bernhard co-founded Bilderberg and the WWF. He was forced to resign as chairman of those 2 over the minor technicality of taking millions in bribes from arms corporations, including Lockheed and Northrop.
> I really hope that not all Dutch are scum though...
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve (also) found only one story about the WWF being involved in the Rwandan genocide. It’s another one from the Lyndon LaRouche organisation. Both the good and bad thing about the story is that it’s long. It’s really about the role of the wildlife parks of the WWF, with only a small part about the Rwandan genocide.
> Maybe I’ll make a summary of it later in this thread: https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...acknobil12.htm


Are you Dutch and/or live in the Netherlands? 

I haven't read all of your posts, here, but noticed Chabad later brought up. They're a huge factor in Ukraine, as well. 

https://www.chabad.org/centers/defau...-Directory.htm


Towering over the skyline of this industrial metropolis, the 22-story Menorah Center is said to be the largest Jewish community center in Europe and a symbol of the remarkable Jewish revival here after decades of communist repression.

Non-Jews sometimes refer to the center as the Kolomoisky building — Igor Kolomoisky, a Jewish billionaire, funded the building with fellow Ukrainian billionaire Gennady Bogolyubov, the president of the Jewish community of Dnepropetrovsk.

A banker who has poured millions into Jewish causes, Kolomoisky has become something of a national hero since making sizable donations to the ill-equipped Ukrainian army in its battle against pro-Russian separatists. In April, Kolomoisky was appointed governor of this strategically crucial region.

https://www.jta.org/2014/10/01/globa...storm-in-style


My take, from following what happened there is that Kolomoisky is a psychopath and some hacked text messages indicated he was involved in orchestrating  the shooting down of MH17.

ETA: Of course, I mean the Dutch government when I said total scum.

As for Carla, there are probably decent people, in these globalist organizations, who are committed to the truth rather than the agenda and false narratives but not many. Most are perfectly willing to sell their souls for fat paychecks and perks.

----------


## Firestarter

> Are you Dutch and/or live in the Netherlands?


Yeah, guilty as charged; here’s my thread on the Kingdom of the Netherlands by the way: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6605261

Maybe another time more on Gertler’s business in the Netherlands…





> I haven't read all of your posts, here, but noticed Chabad later brought up. They're a huge factor in Ukraine, as well. 
> 
> https://www.chabad.org/centers/defau...-Directory.htm


There are no less than 3 Chabad centres in my home town of Amsterdam. Most of the Jewish buildings are easy to find, because they have some sort of small police station on poles in front of them, so everybody that wants to attack “the Jews” knows where they are (the US Embassy has a similar police station in front).

It’s amazing how many scandals are connected to the Chabad-Lubavitch cult.
I first looked into the Chabad, when I looked into the Bayrock scandal. In my next post information on the connection of Lubavitcher Dan Gertler to the Kazakh trio that were/are business partners of Trump’s friend, business partner Tevfik Arif (also in the Ukraine?): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6532237

----------


## Firestarter

In 2013, a panel led by former UN Secretary-General Kofi Annan wrote that Gertler acquired mining interests in the Congo for an average of one-sixth of their market price.

Dan Gertler was especially close to Joseph Kabilas aide Augustin Katumba Mwanke, who wont be talking as he died in a plane crash in 2012.
On one occasion, Gertler, Katumba and their families vacationed together on a yacht on the Red Sea. Katumba then check into an Israeli hospital for a scheduled operation. When the operation went awry, Katumba slipped into a coma, and Gertler rushed in 13 doctors, including 3 from London.
Katumba has praised Gertler for saving his life; see Gertler visiting him in hospital.


Mining tycoon Dan Gertler appears in 120 documents of the Paradise Papers, regarding his relationship with London-listed Glencore, which uses Applebys Bermuda branch.
These documents showed that in 2009 Glencore loaned $45 million for 2 years to Gertler for helping to make a deal with Congo officials over a joint venture with state-owned Gécamines at the Katanga copper mine in 2009. The loan document stated that Congo had to agree on the Katanga deal.
Katanga persuaded Congo into a signing bonus worth $140 million, instead of more than $580 million. The reduced bonus meant that Katanga paid one quarter of the market price for copper at the time.

In February 2009, Katanga announced a sizable loan from a group that included Glencore and Lora Enterprises, a British Virgin Islands company owned by a trust that benefits Gertlers family.
In 2014, it emerged that Glencore first lent the capital that Gertlers company in turn lent to Katanga, which then acquired new shares in Katanga.

In February 2017, Glencore bought Gertlers stake in major Congo mines, including Katanga, for more than $500 million.
One of the reports alleged that Gertler agreed to exchange diamonds for weapons to Congolese armed forces, at a time when national armies, militias and warlords were killing and raping indiscriminately.

In September 2016, the US Justice Department settled a bribery case with New York-based hedge fund Och-Ziff Capital Management Group under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act for $413 million. This mentioned Lora Enterprises, which was described as controlled by an unnamed Israeli DRC partner (which must have been Gertler).
The Justice Department accused Och-Ziff for lending Lora Enterprises $110 million in November 2010 that was used, to make _approximately $20 million in corrupt payments to be made to various DRC officials_, including unnamed DRC official 2 believed to be Augustin Katumba Mwanke: https://www.icij.org/investigations/...s-of-glencore/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20191001004355/https://www.icij.org/investigations/paradise-papers/room-of-secrets-reveals-mysteries-of-glencore/)


I first looked into the Chabad, when I investigated the Bayrock scandal in which Trump was a business partner of Tevfik Arif.
I found out that Lubavitcher Dan Gertler is also in business with the ENRC of the Chabad-linked Kazakh trio that were/are business partners of Tevfik Arif


In 2012, Dan Gertlers Canada-based Emaxon Finance International Inc., paid $15 million in cash and loans to the countrys state-owned diamond miner MIBA, for a four-year contract to sell 88% of its diamonds (a near monopoly of Congos diamond trade).

In 2007, Dan Gertler became a shareholder in CAMEC, a company listed on Londons AIM exchange.
When.
in 2009, the Eurasian Natural Resources Corporation PLC (ENRC), the Kazakh-founded mining company controlled by the partners in crime of Trumps business partner Tevfik Arif  the Kazakh trio - Alexander Mashkevitch, Alijan Ibragimov, and Patokh Chodiev, acquired CAMEC.
ENRC bought CAMEC through purchase agreements with a number of offshore companies which were listed as CAMECs shareholders. Some of these offshore companies appear linked to Gertler.

See Alexander Mashkevitch on the left with a Torah scroll that was donated to the Chabad Russian Centre of South Florida in 2011.


In 2009, SMKK (Societe Miniere de Kabolela & Kipese SPRL) was half-owned by the states Gecamines (La Generale des Carrieres & des Mines), and half-owned by ENRC. ENRC wanted to acquire all of SMKK but didnt exercise its right. Instead, ENRC made a deal with the Gertler-controlled Emerald Star Enterprises Ltd., based in the British Virgin Islands.
On 21 December, 2009, ENRC paid Emerald Star $25 million for an option to buy the remaining 50% of SMKK.
In February 2010, Gertlers Emerald Star made a deal to buy Gecamines stake in SMKK for $15 million. Four months later, ENRC completed the transaction by buying Gertlers Emerald Star for another $50 million (paying a total of $75 million), or 5 times what Gertler had paid.

Gertler also has a copper and cobalt joint venture with ENRC - Comide SPRL.
ENRC is listed on the London Stock Exchange.

In 2009 and 2010, Congos government suddenly cancelled the Kolwezi, Frontier and Lonshi projects with First Quantum. When in January 2010, Gecamines cancelled its contract with First Quantum it secretly awarded its stake in the Kolwezi project to the Highwind Group, another one of Dan Gertlers networks of offshore companies.
In August 2010 Eurasian Natural Resources Corporation PLC (ENRC) announced to buy indirect control of the Kolwezi licence from Dan Gertler. This was the day after the ICC Court of Arbitration had ruled against the Canadian miner First Quantum, which had protested about the state of Congo revoking its Kolwezi mining licence.

ENRC loaned the Highwind Group the money to cover the $60 million signature bonus and also paid $175 million to control 50.5% of the stake. This suggests that Highwind promised financing even before Gecamines sold on its stake in Kolwezi.

In May 2010, the Frontier and Lonshi copper mines were confiscated from First Quantum and then secretly awarded to 3 offshore companies, of which 2 are linked to Dan Gertler.
That ENRC bought these mines anyway, it looks like ENRC expects to buy the licenses from these offshore companies.

In January 2012, First Quantum Minerals Ltd. and Eurasian Natural Resources Corp. (ENRC) agreed on a $1.25-billion settlement over First Quantums misadventures in the Democratic Republic of Congo. This was only weeks after Kabila was re-elected as president of the Congo.
Analyst at UBS Securities Matt Murphy concluded that as First Quantum spent about $1.3-billion to acquire and build Kolwezi and Frontier, it effectively got its money back.

Global Witness called on Glencore ENRC to publish details of the transactions as it looks like corrupt Congolese officials received kickbacks through these offshore companies, in return for selling assets to Gertler below the market price: https://cdn.globalwitness.org/archiv...012.6.12_1.pdf
(http://archive.is/umZ3Y)


Tevfik Arif, although no Jew is also very close to the Chabad, was the business partner of Donald Trump in Bayrock.
In September 2010, Arif was arrested by the Turkish police for running a prostitution ring, on board a luxury yacht, with the Kazakh-based billionaire and Belgian citizen Alexander Mashkevitch, the president of metal and mining Eurasian National Resources Corporation (ENRC) and a member of the World Jewish Congress, with his ENRC colleagues, Patokh Chodiev and Alijan Ibragimov.

The Sapir Organization, owned by Georgian property developer Sapir Tamir, partnered with Bayrock. Sapir, the Kazakh trio, Musa Bazhaev, and the Reuben brothers (real estate partners of Gertlers business partner Beny Steinmetz,) were guests at the weddings of Tevfiks children.
Patokh Chodiev has said that the Kazakh trio first met the London based billionaires, David and Simon Reuben, in the spring of 1992: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6532237

Musa Bazhaev, head of Alliance Group in Russia, was also on the Savarona boat with the prostitutes, and is close to both Alexander Mashkevitch and Vladimir Putin.
See from left to right: Bazhaev, Alexander Mashkevitch, and Tevfik Arif.


See Musa Bazhaev with Putin.



Donald Trumps Secretary of Commerce, Wilbur Ross, occupied a management position at Mittal. Johannes Sittard was Mittal's second in command in 1995-2001. 
The ENRC and Alferon are both chaired by Johannes Sittard. Lakshmi Mittal paid $100 million to Alferon to acquire Karmet steelworks in Kazakhstan for $310 million in 1995. Alferon is owned by the Kazakh trio, Alexander Mashkevitch, Alijan Ibragimov, and Patokh Chodiev.

Sittard said that he used the Chodiev group to pay a huge commission (bribe) to Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev (Alexander Mashkevitchs friend, whose son-in-law, Zia, was Bazhaevs brother): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6580309

----------


## Firestarter

In March 2005 Gertler’s DGI (Dan Gertler International) in partnership with Beny Steinmetz’s Global Resources (BSGR) formed Global Enterprises Corporate (GEC), with former Congo mines minister, Simon Tuma-Waku as “special adviser”.
Steinmetz was once named as the biggest buyer of De Beers diamonds.

An October 2005 presidential decree ratified the KOV agreement between Gécamines and GEC. Gertler and Steinmetz placed GEC’S 75% share in KOV into the newly founded Nikanor Plc. at the Isle of Man (UK). Nikanor executive CEO became Jonathan Leslie (Rio Tinto’s former head of copper operations).
In July 2006, with JP Morgan Cazenove acting as advisors and brokers, Nikanor’s IPO raised $400 million on the London AIM, based on its 75% stake in KOV. Nikanor achieved a market capitalization of $1.5 billion, and was hailed as the most valuable listing on AIM.
At that time, the 3 key stakeholders were listed as Beny Steinmetz (37%), the Gertner Family Trust (22%), and Dan Gertler (14.7%).

In April 2006, Gertler’s DGI took a major stake in Katanga-based cobalt-copper mining and services company DEM Mining.
In June 2006, Gertler’s DGI paid an alleged $60 million for the Mukondo mine, owned by controversial Zimbabwe-based businessmen John Bredenkamp and Billy Rautenbach. In 2002, Bredenkamp and Rautenbach were charged by the UN Panel of Experts report as conduits for bribes to President Robert Mugabe and other senior figures in Zimbabwe’s political and military elite.

Diamond dealer Dan Gertler was one of only 2 white men at the 2006 wedding of Congo president Joseph Kabila.
The other white man at Kabila’s wedding was Philippe de Moerloose, CEO and apparent owner of Demimpex, which holds sole Nissan distributorship in the Congo. De Moerloose has also supplied jets and other presidential toys to Kabila.

The NGO NIZA has argued that the World Bank’s interaction with the Congolese government had resulted in an “_anarchistic and opaque privatisation process that has stripped Gécamines of all its assets. The parasitic company is now bound by countless contracts with, often dubious, private partners that contribute little or nothing to Gécamines or to the national treasury_”: https://archive.is/20150405104550/http://www.mineweb.com/archive/nikanors-drc-mining-contract-quandary/


Because Israeli billionaire Dan Gertler arranged mining assets to be sold at much lower prices than they were worth to offshore entities linked to him, the Congo lost more than $1.36 billion in revenues between 2010 and 2012.
In 2013, Gertler sold back to the Congo government drilling rights to an offshore oil block in Lake Albert for $150 million, after he had paid only half a million dollars for those rights.

In 2017, the US Department of Treasury issued sanctions against the Fleurette Group of Gertler for human rights abuse and corruption. Fleurette held substantial stakes in 2 mines in the Democratic Republic of Congo.
Fleurette Group sold its Mutanda stake to Glencore: https://oilprice.com/Geopolitics/Int...llionaire.html


It shouldn’t surprise anybody that the Netherlands is also involved in the plundering of Congo…
Fleurette Properties Limited was incorporated in Gibraltar and the Kingdom of the Netherlands. This was through a construction that made it possible to select the most profitable tax laws of Gibraltar and the Netherlands.
In 2004, Dan founded the Gertler Family Foundation that supposedly invested millions in health care, infrastructure and education; this was also placed under sanctions by the US government.

In 2010, for this construction, the Dutch Rob Drieduite was chosen as chairman of Fleurette Properties.
Both the Gertler Family Foundation and Fleurette Group are part of the Extractive Industries Transparency Initiative (EITI), which supposedly aims for more transparency in the global commodities trade.
Drieduite is the point of contact for Fleurette Group for questions on how they can operate ”transparent” in the global commodities trade. When the “reputable” Dutch newspaper De Volkskrant contacted Drieduite with questions on Fleurette and Gertler, he refused to talk.

Drieduite has also chaired the Dutch NV for the porno website maker Gamma Entertainment of Karl Bernard.
Drieduite has also worked for the MyGuide of former Philips CEO Roel Pieper that was bankrupted in 2009.

Just like so many others, Beny Steinmetz also used an opaque tax construction in the Netherlands, sert up with the help of a former tax consultant of KPMG.

In 2000, Gertler’s International Diamond Industries (IDI) paid only $20 million to then Congolese president Laurent Kabila (father of Joseph) for a monopoly on Congolese diamonds worth $600 million a year (in Dutch): http://web.archive.org/web/20181008195536/https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-achtergrond/zakenman-dan-gertler-verdiende-miljarden-aan-de-uitbuiting-van-congo~b475f31a/


Congolese Doctor Denis Mukwege made the following statement when he accepted the 2018 Nobel Prize for Peace (translated from French): 


> My country is being systematically looted with the complicity of people claiming to be our leaders. Looted for their power, their wealth and their glory. Looted at the expense of millions of innocent men, women and children abandoned in extreme poverty. While the profits from our minerals end up in the pockets of a predatory oligarchy.
> (…)
> The Congolese people have been humiliated, abused and massacred for more than two decades in plain sight of the international community.
> Today, with access to the most powerful communication technology ever, no one can say: “I didn’t know”.
> (…)
> Finally, after twenty years of bloodshed, rape and massive population displacements, the Congolese people are desperately awaiting implementation of the responsibility to protect the civilian population when their government cannot or does not want to do so. The people are waiting to explore the path to a lasting peace.


 https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/pe...bel-lecture-2/

----------


## susano

Overwhelming. I can't read it all it, now, but I'm familiar because of Ukraine. 

On the Congo or DRC, I also think about gorillas. I believe their main habitat is there. In addition to the atrocities against the people, there are these magnificent animals and they have nowhere to run and can't be refugees. Terrible.

----------


## Firestarter

It shouldnt be surprising that the largest gold company in the world, the Canadian Barrick Gold, founded by the late Peter Munk (the skiing partner of Prince Charles) and Adnan Khashoggi, with Nat Rothschilds on its advisory board is plundering the Congo


In 2005, Keith Harmon Snow wrote:



> Paul Kagame 'S Tutsi-led Rwandan Patriotic Army (RPA) invaded Rwanda from Uganda in 1990, launching a four-year campaign of guerrilla warfare. Open support for Rwanda's then-Hum-led government from French paratroopers failed to prevent the RPA victory of August 1994, following the coordinated genocide of hundreds of thousands of Rwandan Tutsis by hard-line Hums (FAR) and affiliated Interahamwe (Hutu) militias from April to July.
> ()
> Paul Kagame, who was trained by the U.S. military at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, has been a regular visitor at Harvard University, the James Baker III Institute in Houston, Texas, the White House, and the Pentagon. U.S., European, and South African military interests have continued to support various factions in Central Africa, arming militias and rebel groups through proxy armies from Uganda, Rwanda, Burundi, and the Sudan People's Liberation Army (SPLA) in south Sudan. France's presence in Central Africa is based out of Gabon, the major point of French military penetration on the continent.
> ()
> It is important to note that the conflict in Central Africa revolves not around "governments" so much as militarized power blocks and multinational corporate alignments which are transnational. Thus while powerful U.S. government interests may back the Kagame and Museveni regimes in support of destabilization of Central Africa and the annexation of the Kivu and Orientale provinces, other powerful interests-such as the International Rescue Committee -maintain a constant international media presence that appears to be in conflict with that agenda, but which nevertheless exists as a major lobby in support of or defense of certain interests at the expense of certain others. Notable personalities on the IRC's Boards of Directors and Overseers include Morton Abramowitz, Tom Brokaw, and Henry Kissinger.
> ()
> Rwanda and Uganda continue to benefit from high-level military arrangements with the United States. Entebbe, Uganda is a forward base for U.S. Air Force operations in Central Africa. According to the Global Policy watchdog, there are 11 U.S. service people permanently stationed in Entebbe. Sources in Uganda and the DRC confirm that weapons move freely through Entebbe airport from U.S. interests. The BBC reported March 23, 2004 that U.S. General Charles Wald confirmed that the U.S. is directly involved in the fight against the Lord's Resistance Army (LRA) in Uganda. "I have met with [Uganda's] President Museveni,' Wald reported on the BBC. "I have heard personally that he is very pleased with the support we are giving him .... Its not just moral support .... But many things need to be kept a bit more private."
> In July 2004, members of the DRC military flew to Tampa, Florida to participate in an unfolding U.S. "anti-terrorism" military program called Golden Spear.
> The Canadian mining firms Barrick Gold and Heritage Oil & Gas arrived with the Ugandan and Rwandan military during the "war of aggression" to exploit mining opportunities in the north. Barrick principals include former Canadian premier Brian Mulroney and former U.S. president George H.W. Bush. Heritage has secured contracts for the vast oil reserves of Semliki basin, beneath Lake Albert, on both the Congolese and Ugandan sides of the border. Heritage is reportedly tapping the Semliki petroleum reserves from the Ugandan side, where a huge pipeline to Mombasa, Kenya, worth billions of dollars, is now in the works.


 http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Af...ecret_War.html


See Paul Kagame at the US military training camp, Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, 1990.



In 2007, Keith Harmon Snow wrote:



> The UPDF Army barracks at Masindi and airstrip at Gulu, both in Northern Uganda, served as the staging grounds for the U.S. invasion of Zaire. 
> ()
> On November 6, 1996, Bill Clinton was elected. Around 10 November 1996 an armored 4×4 Humvee (HUMMWV)heavily rigged with sophisticated communications equipment inside and outwas encountered carrying two black U.S. special forces in the Murchison Falls region: the soldiers were wearing UPDF uniforms. Two busloads of black U.S. Special Forces were encountered at a UPDF checkpoint on the Karuma-Pakwach road; wearing civilian clothes, with duffel bags, the muscled and crew cut civilians showed U.S. passports and claimed they were doctors heading to the tiny Gulu hospital. From November 21-23 Boeing C-130 military aircraft passed over the region every 30 minutes, 24 hours a day, heading both north and south. The C-130s apparently landed at Gulu airstripclosed by the Museveni government for a two-week periodand offloaded military equipment then moved by roadsclosed by the UPDFto the border. Some C-130s were charted on a course believed to take them to Goma, Zaire. From mid-November to February 1997 access to northwestern Uganda regions was highly restricted. On 1 March 1997 another wave of C-130s passed over the region. The UPDF used the LRA threat as cover for massive military operations involving the invasion of Zaire for the United States of America.
> ()
> The people most responsible for atrocities in the regionunprecedented human bloodletting, war crimes, crimes against humanity, and genocideare protected. These include Yoweri Museveni, Salim Saleh, Paul Kagame, James Kazini, Moses Ali, James Kabarebe, Taban Amin, Jean-Pierre Bemba, Laurent Nkunda, Meles Zenawi a long list of people whose culpability is without question, many of whom have been named for atrocities again and again. U.S. Special Operations forces know what happened and should be deposed under oath in a legitimate International Criminal Court, which at present does not exist, and is not in the making. Ditto for Madeleine Albright, Anthony Lake, Thomas Pickering, Susan Rice, John Prendergast, General William Wald, General Frank Toney, Walter Kansteiner, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, Richard Holbrooke, Roger Winter, Frank G. Wisner, Andrew Young another short list.


https://dissidentvoice.org/2007/11/d...war-in-africa/
(http://archive.is/xxIm6)


See Paul Kagame with Royal Dutch Shell directors in Rwanda.






> I think I (finally) found the real motive for the Rwandan genocide and installing the Tutsi puppet regime
> The real motive was installing a puppet regime to loot Zaire, which was renamed to the Democratic Republic of Congo. I havent found a single story that exposes this link, so thanks  once again  to our deaf, dumb and blind media I can bring you another exclusive (although in all honesty I dont believe that Im really the first).


As I had already expected I wasnt the first.
In 2000, Lindy de Hoyos, writing for the Executive Intelligence Review of Lyndon LaRouche, wrote:



> The version presumed in the UN report is false. Habyarimana was killed by those who intended the full takeover of Rwanda, to use it as a launching pad into Zaire.


The operation began in 1990, with the invasion of Rwanda by the combined forces of the National Resistance Army of Uganda (of President Yoweri Museveni); the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF); and other mercenaries like the Sudanese Peoples Liberation and the African National Congress.

A coalition government in Rwanda, as called for by the Arusha Accords, was against the plans to takeover the mineral-rich Zaire (renamed the Democratic Republic of the Congo).
The Rwandan government of President Juvenal Habyarimana had to be replaced by the militarist Tutsi RPF, so that Rwanda, along with Burundi and Uganda, could invade Zaire.
RPFs  leaders were coming from the Ugandan military command structure, RPF leader, and later Rwandan president Paul Kagame was deputy director of Ugandan military intelligence.

In 1998 and 1999, Human Rights Watch reported on the brutal treatment of large sections of the Rwandan population.
Diplomats concluded that 100,000 to 250,000 persons were unaccounted for out of a population of some 1,500,000 in the districts of Gisenyi and Ruhengeri.

The biggest funders of the genocidal RPF regime of Rwanda were the World Bank with $80 million of funding; the United Kingdom which pledged $70 million of funding; the US provided $13 million; the Netherlands contributed $6.7 million: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/2...he_un_inqu.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

I have my doubts about the following article from the Lyndon LaRouche organisation. One of the reasons I’m suspicious is that while LaRouche blames the RPF (which I can agree with), he blatantly ignores all the evidence that the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) was armed, trained and supported by the US and UN, and instead blames the British Crown and the World Wildlife Fund. This looks like he was defending the Clinton administration and the UN...

My main reason for posting a summary of this essay from November 1994 is that it’s an interesting story on the eugenics and geopolitics policies of the WWF.

The Rwandan genocide was ignited by trained soldiers from Ugandan President Yoweri Museveni's army. These RPF soldiers were trained in camps set up under the guise of WWF gorilla-protection programmes. As the British Overseas Development Agency Minister Lady Lynda Chalker "controls" Museveni, the troops were little more than proxies for the British.
Since 1990, the WWF has managed 1) Gorilla Park in Uganda on the Rwanda-Zaire border; 2) the adjacent Volcans Park on the Rwandan side of the border; 3) Zaire's Virunga Park; and 4) the Akagera Park in Rwanda on the Kenya-Uganda border. These 4 parks served as training bases, staging areas, and arms depots for the invading “rebels”

The leaders of the RPF came from the top echelons of the Ugandan Army: Paul Kagame who became defence minister of Rwanda was head of intelligence and counterintelligence in the Ugandan Army; the RPF's David Tinyefuza was Ugandan minister of state for defence; the RPF's Chris Bunyenyezi was the commanding officer of the NRA's 306th Brigade (notorious for the atrocities committed against Uganda's Teso).
On 1 October 1990, the RPF first invades Rwanda through Akagera Park.

In 1991, the RPF invades again from Virunga Park, causing a massive over 200,000 refugees.
RPF then pulls back to the Virunga Park, and continues artillery barrages onto the Rwandan plain.

By late 1992, Ugandan President Museveni was prepared to give logistical and political support to insurgencies aimed to overthrow the governments of Rwanda, Kenya, and Sudan.
Attending the meeting, besides Museveni, were Col. John Garang of the Sudan People’s Liberation Army, commanders of the RPF, and representatives of the Kenya Democratic Party opposition to Kenyan President Daniel arap Mo.

Prince Bernhard had to resign as chairman of the WWF, and was replaced by Queen Elizabeth II’s husband, Prince Philip, who was replaced as WWF-UK head by Princess Alexandra, first cousin to Elizabeth.
The World Wildlife Fund since it was founded has actively orchestrated genocide against the population of sub-Saharan Africa.
WWF and UN parks serve 2 main purposes (this doesn’t include protecting nature or endangered species):
Taking land out of circulation for economic productive purposes.
Staging grounds for insurgencies.

In January 1961, Prince Philip accompanied Queen Elizabeth on a royal tour of India. Among the attractions for the royal party was a tiger hunt. Philip and his troop shot several Indian tigers that day.


On the Indian trip Philip also shot and killed a very rare Indian rhinoceros, according to the WWF's Ian MacPhail.

In 1964, some 108 rhinos had been individually identified. Because of the WWF program was to "save" them by 1981 there were only 20 left. Not one poacher had been caught by the anti-poaching teams in years.
In 1981, an eyewitness wrote to the offices of the African Wildlife Leadership Federation in Nairobi, on WWF-financed game guards, shot dead 2 rhinos and wounded another "in broad daylight", so there isn’t much of a mystery, who the real “poachers” were.

Under the guise of protecting endangered species, WWF park rangers carry out assassinations and other attacks against so-called “poachers”, who in many cases were local patriotic political leaders or farmers who refuse to abandon their land to the WWF's land confiscation.

During the late 1960s and 1970s, the Soviet KGB trained several "liberation movements" of southern Africa in national parks in Uganda and Zaire, including the Zimbabwe People's Union (ZAPU), South African National Congress (ANC).

Funded with 1 million Swiss francs and coordinated with Operation Lock, Operation Stronghold was supposedly to save the 700 black rhinos left in the Zambezi Valley.
On 10 November 1988, Chief Game Ranger Glen Tatham and 2 assistants were brought before a court in Zimbabwe and charged with murder of 70 “poachers” since early 1987. A law was rushed through parliament, which gave game guards immunity from civil and criminal prosecution for killings or woundings carried out in the course of their duties. 
From 1984 to 1991, some 145 "poachers" were killed. Of the 84 killed in the Zambezi Valley, most were shot from helicopters paid for and manned by WWF and manned by WWF contractors. Of the 228 people killed or taken prisoner, only 107 guns were recovered.


Operation Lock was also a supposed attempt to save the endangered rhino by sending an elite squad of British Special Air Services (SAS) operatives into southern Africa to “neutralise” the illegal wildlife smuggling cartels. The SAS team was led by Col. David Stirling, the legendary founder of Britain's SAS regiments during World War I, and organised into a company named KAS Enterprises Ltd.
Prince Bernhard financed Operation Lock with £500,000 he received from selling paintings he had been gifted. One Lock participant wrote that among Lock's financial backers was the Queen Mother. Another Lock financer was Laurens van der Post, the tutor to Prince Charles and at the time Margaret Thatcher's chief adviser on Africa policy.
Apparently KAS Enterprises started dealing in rhino horn and ivory, besides the rising death tolls of "poachers"!

In 1986, former Rhodesian bush fighter Clem Coetzee of Zimbabwe was awarded the WWF Conservation Award by Director General de Haes for overseeing a campaign in which 44,000 elephants were killed. According to the WWF, this was necessary "to protect the environment" of Zimbabwe's "overcrowded" national parks.
In 1989, the WWF rang the alarm bells in the "Year of the Elephant" to save the elephants of Uganda, for which it set up a camp near the Mountains on the Moon on the Rwandan border, despite the fact that there were virtually no elephants here. It was from this area that the RPF invaded Rwanda a couple of years later.

On 12 December 1981, Prince Philip explained: 


> Human population growth is probably the single most serious long-term threat to survival. We're in for a major disaster if it isn't curbed - not just for the natural world, but | for the human world. The more people there are, the more resources they'll consume, the more pollution they'll create, the more fighting they will do. We have no option. If it isn't controlled voluntarily, it will be controlled involuntarily by an increase in disease, starvation and war.


 https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...acknobil12.htm
(http://archive.is/BwGkm)

----------


## jmdrake

> In 1994 we were told the horrible story of the up to a million Tutsis brutally slaughtered by those savage Hutus. What they didn’t tell us that it were arms and training from the “civilised” West that made this possible…
> 
> 
> With an invasion of Rwanda in mind, the predominantly Tutsi Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) was formed in 1987.
> France, Egypt and South Africa supplied the majority of weapons to arm the huge expansion of the Rwandan army.
> 
> France was the largest arms supplier to Habyarimana’s regime in Rwanda. Between February 1990 and April 1994, it exported 136 million French francs worth of weapons to Rwanda.
> Immediately after the RPF launched its offensive on 8 February 1993, the number of French soldiers swelled to at least 680. Sources in Rwanda told the Arms Project that French soldiers provided artillery support for Rwandan infantry troops both before and during the February 1993 offensive.
> While France claimed that these French soldiers were protecting French citizens, French troops were also deployed at locations were no French citizens or other western expatriates were living.
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

It’s amazing how many stories on the atrocities by the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) I’ve found...


It looks like Kagame and the RPF, with Washington’s support, bear the greatest responsibility for the massive death toll from April to July 1994. It is certain that hundreds of thousands of Hutus also died during this period, mostly at the hands of the Rwandan Patriotic Army (RPA) commanded by Kagame.
Some analysts, like Christian Davenport and Allan C. Stam, have claimed that even more Hutus than Tutsis died in this period. 

The dictatorial RPF regime in Rwanda actually contained several Hutu ministers.
The RPF recruited Hutu leaders including: Col. Alexis Kanyarengwe, who was installed as chairman of the movement; and Seth Sendashonga, who had left Rwanda because of dissatisfaction with Habyarimana’s politics, and served as liaison between the RPF and political opposition parties in Rwanda.

Between 1990 and 1993, RPF soldiers killed and abducted civilians and pillaged property in north-eastern Rwanda. They also attacked a hospital and displaced persons’ camps.
The RPF massacred groups of unarmed civilians in eastern, central, and southern Rwanda after government forces had left the area, in clear violations of international humanitarian law.

On 20 April 1995, after Paul Kagame had ordered the massacre, 2 RPA battalions surrounded the camp in Kibeho, and stopped all food and water. On 22 April 1995, the RPA opened fire. The next morning, the Australian Medical Corps counted 4,200 bodies before they were stopped.
The Rwandan government claimed that the RPA battalions were merely defending themselves, and that only 338 were killed.

An estimated 2 million Rwandans (many of them Hutus) fled after the RPF took dictatorial control of Rwanda. Most of them went to Zaire, where they were chased by the RPA.
The population of the Mugunga camp rose to 800,000, making it the world’s largest refugee camp at the time. After the international media had been expelled, on 13 November 1996, the major assault by the RPA (with the help of the Zairian AFDL) started. There are no reliable figures on the number of casualties. Many refugees were driven back to Rwanda, while hundreds of thousands fled into the surrounding forests; pursued by the RPA/AFDL who shot or bludgeoned them to death if they caught them.

On 2 March 1997, 150,000 refugees at the Tingi-Tingi camp they were fired on with mortars and machine guns. Survivors fled west in Zaire or to the Central African Republic, Gabon, and Congo-Brazzaville. They were again chased, and if found brutally murdered.

On 8 August 1997, the RPA moved into the Mahoko market and opened fire. Thousands fled to the caves in the mountainous commune of Kanama. The army massacred them by throwing grenades into the caves. Amnesty International wrote that a couple of hundred had died at the Mahoko market, and 5,000 to 8,000 were massacred in the Kanama caves.

In mid-1997, Kagame’s Rwandan government proclaimed its refugee problem settled.
French historian Gérard Prunier with president of the United Nations High Commission for Refugees, Sakado Ogato, estimated the Rwandan refugee death toll at 213,000 to 280,000.

Since July 1994, everyone lived in fear of being accused of being a génocidaire. Rwanda’s prison population soared, from 1,000 in July 1994, to over 100,000 by 1997, many of them innocent.
In October 1994, senior judge in Kigali, Gratien Ruhorahoza, tried to free 40 prisoners without files. Ruhorahoza was murdered.
When 26 magistrates tried to free innocent prisoners, they were arrested and charged as génocidaires.
Carina Tertsakian, formerly for Human Rights Watch in Rwanda, wrote that between September 1994 and May 1995, 13% of Rwanda’s prison population died, which is “unparalleled in any part of the world”.

Kagame’s death squads have pursued his opponents across the world. His best-known victims include: Théoniste Lizinde (1996) and Sendashonga (1998) in Kenya; Théogène Turatsinze (2012) in Mozambique; and Patrick Karageya (2013) in South Africa.
A South African magistrate stated that 4 suspects in Karageya’s murder are “directly linked to the Rwandan government”. He also accused the Rwandan government of attempts on the life of the exiled former Rwandan army chief of staff, General Kayumba Nyamwasa.

Victoria Ingabire Umuhoza is the latest major challenger to Kagame. In 2010, she returned from exile in the Netherlands and formed the Permanent Consultative Council of Opposition Parties.
Umuhoza criticised that the Gisozi Genocide Memorial Centre didn't acknowledge the Hutus that also died during the genocide and stressed that those who committed genocide or other war crimes and crimes against humanity should be brought before the courts of justice. This challenge to the official genocide narrative resulted in an eight-year prison sentence for “conspiracy against the country through terrorism and war” and “genocide denial”. In December 2013, the Rwandan Supreme Court increased her sentence to 15 years.
Umuhoza was released in September 2018, after President Kagame exercised his prerogative of “mercy”. Since then she has been interrogated 2 to 3 days per week by the cops, and the Rwandan state media have since referred to here as “_a convicted criminal who was never rehabilitated_”: https://www.spiked-online.com/2019/0...a-25-years-on/
(http://archive.is/Tt2Ov)


Judi Rever wrote about the crimes of the RPF since 1997, in “_In praise of blood: The crimes of the Rwandan Patriotic Front_” (2018):



> In areas seized by the RPF or already under its control, its soldiers and intelligence agents worked with similar ethnic zeal, but they were more discreet: they cordoned off areas and killed Hutus secretly, with great precision. They operated mobile death squads, massacring Hutus in their villages.
> They brought large groups of Hutus to areas where NGOs and the UN agencies were not permitted to go. Under the cover of night, they transported displaced Hutus by truck, killed them, and burned their bodies with gasoline and gas oil.
> These atrocities took place mainly near Gabiro, a military training barracks in Rwanda’s Akagera National Park. Portions of the park became outdoor crematoriums, and human ashes were spread in its lakes. It was mass murder leaving barely a trace.


Bill Clinton, who was US president when the genocide was orchestrated, has hailed Paul Kagame as “_one of the greatest leaders of our time_”, while the Clinton Foundation awarded him its Global Citizen prize: https://www.blackagendareport.com/pr...riotic-front-0
(http://archive.is/7mMW7)

----------


## Firestarter

By common consensus it was really the Hutu Interahamwe that massacred some 800,000 of the Tutsi minority over the course of some 100 days. Ive been searching and searching and searching for who really controlled the Interahamwe.
The following 3 part story, that for some reason was deleted from the internet, makes a strong case that the Hutu militias, particularly the Interahamwe, were controlled by double agents of the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF)!


The Interahamwe militia was founded by the Tutsi Anastase Gasana. Gasana was a member of the ruling Hutu party MRND; he joined the MDR and became advisor to (Hutu) Prime Minister Nsengiyaremye before becoming foreign minister in the government of Uwilingiyimana. Gasana wasnt put on trial by the International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda (ICTR) for his role in founding the Interahamwe.
In July 1994, Gasana instead joined the RPF and became a minister in the first government formed after the military victory of General Paul Kagame.
The first and second vice-president and treasurer of the Interahamwe were also Tutsi.

Former RPA officer Abdul Ruzibiza explained that many in the RPA resembled the ethnic Hutu, and: 


> Among the demonstrators, there were soldiers of the RPF infiltrators as Lieutenant Kiyago, Lieutenant Jean-Pierre Gatashya, Captain Hubert Kamugisha, Sergeant Mugisha, aka Interahamwe, and others. The goal was to heat the head, sow chaos and destruction throughout the country.


A former Interahamwe Tutsi told that most Hutus that evolved to high position in the Interahamwe had been recruited by the former president of the RPF, Alexis Kanyarengwe (a Hutu from Ruhengeri), and trained in camps in Uganda before being injected into the Interahamwe.

Another striking thing is that the Interahamwe exterminated Rwandans (mostly Tutsis) near areas controlled by Kagames men.
Luc Marshal, who commanded the Belgian mission of the United Nations in Rwanda (UNAMIR), stated that _Not once the RPF had tried, despite the numbers they had in place, to secure areas for Tutsis to allow them to find refuge_: http://web.archive.org/web/20160415220117/http://www.theproxylake.com/2010/10/genocide-of-tutsis/2/


Important evidence on which the Hutus were convicted for genocide in Rwanda included a fax to the UN by the informant Jean-Pierre on weapons caches. Jean-Pierre, who worked with the Interahamwe, was really double agent Turatsinze Abubakar, who worked closely with the RPF of Paul Kagame. Abubakars testimony demonised the Habyarimana government, accusing it of planning genocide against the Tutsis.
A former UNAMIR provided a document that Turatsinze Abubakar was in constant contact with the liaison officer of the RPF, Karenzi Karake.
Abubakars wife confirmed at the ICTR that her husband had worked for the RPF in Mulindi, before he was killed by Kagames men.

Jean Kambanda is the only one of the supposed responsible for the genocide that was convicted on hard evidence  his confession.
Kambanda was effectively put through 9 months of psychological torment before he confessed. He was kept isolated in a hotel for 9 months, was denied the right to see a lawyer and was denied contact with his family or friends.

During those 9 months, former Canadian cops threatened him and his family daily if he did not cooperate. One of the lawyers involved in the questioning is the notoriously corrupt Pierre Duclos.
The confession document Kambanda signed after those 9 months was in English, which is not his first language, he didnt understand that he confessed responsibility for genocide.
After Kambanda had signed that document, he was finally taken to Arusha to appear before a judge and assigned a lawyer. This lawyer was the best friend of the Prosecutor, who tricked him into pleading guilty. 

On 23 September 2003, Kamanda defended himself with a statement that includes: 


> At no time, during the exercise of my function as Prime Minister, did I have any knowledge of the conception of any plan for these massacres, neither before nor after the assassination of President HABYARIMANA.
> (...)
> The role of the crisis committee was limited to taking the first security measures and to ask the advice of the representative of the Secretary-General of the UN. General DALLAIRE, Commander of UNAMIR, as well as Colonel MARCHAL, participated in all the meetings in which those decisions were made. It was unthinkable to plan the taking of power or genocide and to invite foreigners into the meetings held for such a thing. General NDINDILIYIMANA made a complete report to me of the unfolding of the events up to my entry into office.
> (...)
> *I also swear also that the spread of trouble over the entire Rwandan territory was not caused by the government or by the FAR. The infiltrators of the RPF are responsible for that.
> We succeeded in capturing their plans, the names of their agents, and their arms caches in Kigali, Bisesero, Kibungo, etc. The mass graves dug deep by the accomplices of the RPF were discovered in many places.* The terrorised population knew of this and considered it as a threat to their lives.
> The government, I at the head, never stopped to explain to the population that they cannot confuse the Tutsi and the RPF and that their accomplices must be arrested and brought before the authorities.


 http://web.archive.org/web/20160416120227/http://www.theproxylake.com/2010/10/genocide-of-tutsis/3/


The following is really the first part of this excellent investigative reporting...
It sheds some more light on Paul Kagames responsibility for bringing down the plane with Rwandan President Juvenal Habyarimana on 6 April 1994 (which was the start of the mass murder).

In March 2000, the National Post (from Canada) revealed that the United Nations had a confidential investigation report from 1994, in which former intelligence officer in the Office of the G2 Rwandan Patriotic Army, Jean-Pierre Mugabe, confirmed that Paul Kagame was responsible for the attack on the Falcon 50 of President Habyarimana.

Former US Senator from Georgia, Cynthia McKinney, Bill Clintons special envoy to Central Africa, interpreted the withdrawal of the defamation lawsuit against Cameroon journalist Charles Onana, who had accused Kagame for killing Habyarimana, by the Rwandan authorities as a guilty plea:



> In 2001, I organized as a member of the International Relations Committee U.S. Senate, a panel discussion on the attack. I invited CIA analysts, investigators of the ICTR, a former collaborator of Paul Kagame and several international experts on terrorism. It became clear during this meeting that Paul Kagame and members of his army, the Rwandan Patriotic Army (RPA), were involved in the attack.
> When Paul Kagame has waived the trial that he had filed against Charles Onana, I interpreted this as an admission of guilt. There is therefore a [NO?] shadow of a doubt that the sponsor of this despicable and evil act is Paul Kagame.


http://web.archive.org/web/20160416055717/https://theproxylake.com/2010/10/genocide-of-tutsis/

----------


## Firestarter

In our Brave New World, it are always the victors that sentence the losers for “war crimes”.
This makes our whole justice system a charade, but not always is this as obvious as in the International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda (ICTR) show trials.
If the genocide, which started practically immediately when Habyarimana was killed, was planned in advance, this could only have been done by the same group that planned to bring down Habyarimana’s plane.

According to the ICTR, bringing down President Juvénal Habyarimana’s plane on 6 April 1994 was really the start of the genocide. Then instead of finding that, as Paul Kagame’s Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) was behind this attack, (the backers of), the RPF had orchestrated the Rwandan genocide, they simply ignored the evidence and blamed the extremist Hutus…

A confidential ICTR document, labelled Top Secret, is a summary of crimes committed by the RPF. This included testimony on the plane attack, which indicates that RPF leaders, including Kagame, held meetings to prepare the attack on Habyarimana’s plane, that the team in charge of the missiles was created and trained in Uganda, and the missiles were brought to the RPF headquarters in northern Rwanda before being transported to a farm in Masaka (an area in the capital controlled by the RPF).

In 2014, one of Kagame’s former bodyguards, Emile Gafirita, had agreed to testify that the RPF shot down the plane. In 2009, Gafirita broke with the RPF regime, fled to Uganda and in 2014 was hiding in Kenya.
On 13 November 2014, shortly after ICTR Judge Trévidic had identified Gafirita as a future witness, he was kidnapped in Nairobi by a group of armed men and never seen again. Silenced forever.

Théoneste Lizinde, who has probably helped Kagame plan the plane attack, was also killed in Kenya in 1996 after he fell out with the RPF.
Eric Léandre Ndayire, an RPF cadre who testified in 2005, was killed in 2007 after being kidnapped in Uganda.

Judi Rever told a lawyer that had worked for the ICTR prosecutor that she had read confidential ICTR documents on the crimes by the RPF.
This lawyer admitted to know about**: the systematic killings of Hutus by RPF death squads, the mass graves, the burning of bodies in Akagera Park, and the methods of concealment.

RPF commandos had infiltrated Hutu militias and were involved in killing Tutsis: http://archive.is/QiM03


Obviously one of the star witnesses for the ICTR show trials was the Canadian, UN-supporter of the RPF, Roméo Dallaire, who was present at the discussions of the Hutu crisis committee that was formed after Habyarimana's death, and even asked for advice and help to involve the RPF in stopping the massacre.
The evidence against the people sentenced for the genocide, consisted mostly (or only) of witness testimonies (of course deals were made with these witnesses for lower punishment for their own involvement).

At the time, Prime Minister Agathe Uwilingiyimana would (legally) become president of Rwanda.
UNAMIR, controlled by Dallaire, sent an escort of 10 Belgian soldiers to “protect” Uwilingiyimana.
Later in the morning, soldiers and a crowd of civilians captured and killed Uwilingiyimana, her husband and the Belgian soldiers (dead men tell no tales).
Major Bernard Ntuyahaga, commanding officer of the Presidential Guard unit, was sentenced to 20 years' imprisonment by a court in Belgium in 2007 for these murders.
The night of 6–7 April, other prominent politicians and journalists were killed around Kigali, including President of the Constitutional Court Joseph Kavaruganda, Minister of Agriculture Frederic Nzamurambaho, Parti Liberal leader Landoald Ndasingwa  and chief Arusha negotiator Boniface Ngulinzira.

The crisis committee formed on the evening of 6 April, consisted of Colonel Théoneste Bagosora (head of the committee), Major General Augustin Ndindiliyimana, Tharcisse Renzaho and a number of other senior army staff officers couldn’t that control of Rwanda and was blamed (and sentenced) for coordinating the genocide.

December 2008, the ICTR convicted 3 senior officers of the Rwandan army in 1994: Colonel Théoneste Bagosora; Major Aloys Ntabakuze; and Colonel Anatole Nsengiyumva to life imprisonment for genocide, crimes against humanity and war crimes for their role in the Rwanda genocide. All 3 were acquitted of conspiring to commit genocide before 7 April 1994.
The ICTR also acquitted General Gratien Kabiligi and ordered his release. 

In December 2008, the ICTR convicted Theoneste Bagosora for genocide and crimes against humanity, but only for the 3 days of 7 to 9 April 1994, to life in prison. Bagosora was trained in Belgium and France.
Bagosora has subsequently been labelled the mastermind of the genocide, but how could he have “planned” anything (if he wasn’t responsible for shooting down Habyarimana’s plane)?!?
In 2011, his sentence in appeal was reduced to 35 years' imprisonment.

Jean Kambanda, mentioned in my previous post, was convicted on his “confession”, was sworn in as PM of the interim government on 9 April 1994. Once again it isn’t clear what he could have “planned”?!?
The prosecutor’s office of the ICTR has admitted that it had concealed from the judges the true nature of Kambanda’s confession (because they didn’t want him exposing the RPF?).

In 14 February 1997, Froduald Karamira was one of the first to be sentenced to death by the Rwandan courts. He was executed on 24 April 1998 (silenced forever).

The Rwandan Gacaca court that sentenced genocide suspects until being closed down in June 2012, handled 1,958,714 cases involving 1,003,227 individuals, the vast majority were found guilty.
According to case statistics, 1,320,634 (67.5%) of them were sentenced for looting and destruction of property.
577,528 cases (29%) were tried for murder and physical violence. The acquittal rate, 37%, was much higher than for property theft (4%).
60,552 cases (3.5%) were tried as organisers, authorities and perpetrators of sexual violence, with a 12% acquittal rate: https://historicaldialogues.org/2019...de-in-history/
(http://archive.is/cHnNy)


In 2002, trials of the ICTR grounded to a halt because witnesses refused to travel from Rwanda to give evidence at the hearings in Arusha, Tanzania.
The tribunal's chief prosecutor at the time, Carla del Ponte, told the UN Security Council that the witnesses weren’t willing to testify, because the Rwandan government blocked cooperation with the court, after her announcement to investigate the RPF's leaders for war crimes.

Rwanda's chief prosecutor, Gerald Gahima, explained that the government opposed the prosecution of members of the RPF, because it would undermine an institution that holds Rwanda together and defends it from Hutu extremists: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...9/chrismcgreal

----------


## Firestarter

In the following article the United Nations, and Canadian UNAMIR commander Romeo Dallaire in particular, are blamed for orchestrating the Rwandan genocide, and involvement in the assassinations of President Juvenal Habyarimana and Prime Minister Agathe Uwilingiyimana.

The missiles used to shoot down the plane were from stockpiles the Americans had seized in their first war against Iraq. In a warehouse at Kigali airport, rented by a CIA Swiss front company, the missiles were assembled.
The French judge Jean-Louis Bruguiere told Boutros-Boutros Ghali, Secretary-General of the UN in 1994, that the CIA was involved in the shoot down.

The UN peacekeeping force in Rwanda, UNAMIR, assisted the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) in the shoot down on the plane that carried the Rwandan President and Army Chief of Staff.
Force Commander of UNAMIR, General Romeo Dallaire, arranged for one axis of the runway at the airport to be closed, which made it easy for the RPF to shoot down the plane.

Dallaire consistently sided with the RPF during his mandate, which included providing military intelligence. Dallaire took his orders from the US and Belgian ambassadors.
See comrades in genocide Romeo Dalliare and Paul Kagame.


Another Canadian general, Maurice Baril, from UN headquarters in New York, “forgot” to tell his boss, Jacques Roger Booh-Booh, about the build-up for a final Ugandan Army-RPF offensive, which consisted of at least 10 battalions and possibly 13,000 RPF combatants infiltrating into Kigali, when the Arusha Accords only permitted them 600.

A third Canadian, General Guy Tousignant, took over as UNAMIR commander from Dallaire after the RPF had been installed into power.
UNAMIR II continued to help the RPF in its genocidal campaign.

UN Secretary-General Boutros-Ghali has stated that the US is 100% responsible for the Rwanda genocide.
To help the RPF, 600 US Army Rangers were stationed in Burundi, who in May 1994 invaded Rwanda from the south to link up with RPF forces.

Tanzania was also involved in shooting down the plane with Habyarimana and invaded Rwanda from the east and south blocking escape routes for Hutus fleeing the atrocities of the RPF in their assault towards Kigali.

I have a hard time following the story on the murder of Prime Minister Agathe Uwilingiyimana, who was a Tutsi herself and is portrayed as an agent for the RPF. If so why would the RPF-supporting Dallaire conspire to have her murdered (as insinuated in this story)?
Uwilingiyimana was not much more than a puppet of Faustin Twagiramungu, the prime minister designate under the Arusha accords, who was a close ally of the RPF. Uwilingiyimana was manipulated by the RPF, Twagiramungu and General Dallaire.

Uwilingiyimana was scheduled to talk at Radio Rwanda at 4:30 am, to tell the nation that President Habyarimana had been killed in an “accident”.
Its radio station manager, Jean-Marie Vianney Higiro, contradicts Dallaire’s account in his book. Higiro states that between 6:00 am and 6:30 am, Dallaire phoned to ask why Uwilingiyimana had not made the address. Dallaire writes in his book that he phoned Uwilingiyimana to tell her the broadcast was off. If Dallaire already knew at 4:30 am the broadcast wouldn’t go through, it makes no sense that he would call after 6:00 am to ask why.
At 5:00 am, the Belgian UN soldiers had already arrived at Uwilingiyimana’s residence.

Colonel Bavagumenshi, the officer in charge of the Gendarme VIP security detail, states that at 21:00 hours he was ordered to reinforce VIP protection, and for Uwilingiyimana in particular.
When Bavagumenshi showed up at 8:30 am to protect Uwilingiyimana, the Belgian Colonel Luc Marchal told him the mission was cancelled because Uwilingiyimana had fled her house. Marchal “forgot” to tell him that she had fled to the UNDP compound, where Bavagumenshi and his men were needed to protect her: http://www.therwandan.com/who-killed...rime-minister/
(https://archive.is/dwLT8)

----------


## Firestarter

Canadian RPF-supporter, UNAMIR commander Roméo Dallaire, has claimed that on 17 February 1994 he learned of a plot to assassinate Joseph Kavaruganda and Lando Ndasingwa.
In response UNAMIR (United Nations Assistance Mission to Rwanda) dispatched 5 Ghanaian soldiers to “protect” Kavaruganda's house (just like Agathe Uwilingiyimana!).

On 7 April 1994, militia members arrived at, broke down the doors of Kavaruganda's home and took him away. He was killed later that day.
According to his wife, Annonciata Kavaruganda, the Ghanaian UNAMIR soldiers were friendly with the Rwandan militiamen who took Kavaruganda and beat her and her children.

Reportedly one of the uniformed soldiers was a member of the presidential guard, Captain Kabera, Habyarimanas Aide-de-Camp.

At the time, 2 other opposition ministers, Faustin Rucogoza (information) and Landoald Ndasingwa (Social affairs), had already been arrested. They were also murdered on 7 April: https://www.justiceinfo.net/en/hiron...h85198519.html
(http://archive.is/K5bKO)


The widow of Joseph, Annonciata Kavaruganda, has filed charges against the UN for not protecting them and socialising with the militia that murdered her husband.
A second woman, Louise Mushikiwabo, brother of the also murdered (not protected) Tutsi minister Lando Ndaswinga, joined the law suit with similar accusations: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/597198.stm


The widow of Boniface Ngulinzira, Florida Mukeshimana-Ngulinzira, has accused the UN for not only not protecting them, but keeping them imprisoned long enough for the murderers to arrive, after Belgian blue helmets escorted them to the Official Technical School of Kicukiro on 7 April. Her husband tried to go to the airport but the UNAMIR forces for some reason didn’t want him to escape from the killers: 


> The Belgian Blue helmets evacuated us to the technical school of Kicukiro, and the 11th April, they dropped us. And this, I can't accept. Why ? And then, why did they keep us there ? Why did they evacuate us at all ? At some point, when the Belgian blue helmets refused to take us out, my husband asked them to brought us back home, so we could die at home. They refused.


On 11 April, the UNAMIR forces suddenly left the school unprotected after which 3000 people were murdered, including Boniface Ngulinzira and her 4 children.

Mukeshimana-Ngulinzira doesn’t know if Bernard Ntuyahaga is guilty or not: https://reuters.screenocean.com/record/192845
(http://archive.is/w3CgI)


On 5th June 1994, RPF soldiers killed almost all the staff of the Kabgayi diocese at Gakurazo; 3 bishops, 9 priests, 1 brother and 2 children.
Following is the testimony of the sole survivor of this massacre, Emmanuel Dukuzemungu.

Hope Mukashema identified General Innocent Kabandana as one of the masterminds of the murders of Gakurazo.
In 2015, Kabandana was working as Chargé d'Affaires at the Embassy of Rwanda in the US: http://lamarchedupeuple.blogspot.com...o-english.html
(http://archive.is/2Hm4d)


Before the assassination of President Juvenal Habyarimana there had already been (political) executions in Rwanda.

On 8 May 1993, shortly before the Arusha Peace Accords, Emmanuel GAPYISI, an active member of the Republican Democratic Movement party called for a coalition movement against the RPF and the then ruling political party in Rwanda, the National Republican Movement for Democracy and Development (MRND). On 18 May 1993, Gapyisi was shot dead in front of his home in Kigali.

On 25-26 August 1993, Fidèle RWAMBUKA, the mayor of Kanzenze and member of the central committee of the then ruling party MRND, was murdered at his home.

Felicien GATABAZI declared that the Social Democratic Party (PSD) won’t be “a valet” of the RPF. On 21 Feb 1994, a few days later, he was shot dead in Kigali.
On 22 Feb 1994, an angry mom of members of PSD attacked and killed Martin BUCYANA, leader of the Coalition for the Defence of the Republic (CDR) a political party that supported the regime.

After the assassination of President Habyarimana there were many more (political) executions in Rwanda.

On 6 April, the presidential guards broke into the residence of President of the PSD, Agriculture Minister Frederic NZAMURAMBAHO.
After that group left, they (?) immediately came back and shot Nzamurambaho, his wife, their 2 children and all witnesses at the residence. Only 2 children survived.

On 12 April 1994, Emile NYUNGURA of the PSD and his family were killed by RPF soldiers disguised as government troops. Only one of his children, Corneille Nyungura, survived.

Catalan priest Joaquín VALMAJÓ I SALA had denounced the crimes by the RPF.
He was last seen driving his car, accompanied by an armed soldier, before being killed in Byumba on 26 April 1994.

After the genocide supposedly stopped after the RPF was installed in power of Rwanda the (political) executions continued.

Former mayor of Karengera Anne Marie MUKANDOLI protected the population against crimes against humanity by RPF soldiers.
On 10 May 1996, a mercenary in military uniform shot her 9 times in the chest.

On 16 May 1998, Seth SENDASHONGA, minister of interior in the RPF government, and his driver were shot dead in Nairobi (Kenya).
Sendashonga had challenged some of the RPF’s human rights abuses, resigned from the cabinet and fled to Kenya in August 1995, where he founded an opposition group.
Three men (one Rwandan and two Ugandans) were arrested and charged for his murder. One of them worked at the Rwandan embassy in Nairobi, but Kenyan authorities had to release him because of diplomatic immunity.

On 6 October 1996, Colonel Theoneste LIZINDE, former RPF member and member of the intelligence services under President Juvénal Habyarimana, and businessman Augustin BUGILIMFURA, were shot dead in the Nairobi (Kenya).

On 31 October 1996, Servando Mayor GARCIA, Julio Rodriguez JORGE, Miguel Ángel Isla LUCIO and Fernando DE LA FUENTE DE LA FUENTE, who administered the Nyamitangwe (RDC) Refugee Camp School, were murdered in Bugobe (in Congo).

Flors Sirera FORTUNY, Manuel Madarazo OSUNA and Luis Valtuena GALLEGO were aid-workers of the NGO MSF, who witnessed earlier the RPF massacres in Kabere.
On 18 January 1997, a couple of days later, they were murdered during an attack on international organisations in Ruhengeri.

On 5 March 2000, Assiel KABERA, advisor to both Presidents Bizimungu and later Paul Kagame, was gunned down at his home in Kigali.

On 10 June 2000, Isidro Uzcudun POUSO, missionary of Donosti, was assassinated in Mugina because he had denounced the massacres by the RPF.

On 23 April 2003, Lt. Colonel Augustin CYIZA, former (vice-)president of the Supreme Court, was taken by Directorate of Military Intelligence (DMI) to the Kami military camp outside Kigali, where he was murdered.

Juvénal UWILINGIYIMANA had been Commerce Minister and head of national parks. On 21 November 2005, he disappeared, and on 17 December 2005 his badly decomposed body was found in the Brussels–Charleroi Canal.
On 5 November 2005, Uwilingiyimana had written a letter to the ICTR prosecutor, in which he complained that he had been threatened to be killed by ICTR investigators, if he refused to give a false testimony in order to incriminate others.

On 24 June 2010, Rwandan journalist Jean-Léonard RUGAMBAGE was shot dead in front of his home in Kigali.
Shortly before being murdered, Rugambage had published an article on the attempted murder of Lieutenant-General Faustin Kayumba Nyamwasa.

On 14 July 2010, André Kagwa RWISEREKA vice-chairman of the opposition political party Rwanda Democratic Green Party (RDGP) was found murdered in Butare.

On New Year’s Eve of 2014, Colonel Patrick KAREGEYA, former head of Rwandan intelligence, who became a critic of President Paul Kagame, was found dead in a hotel room in Johannesburg (South Africa).

On 4 February 2015, Assinapol RWIGARA, a key financial backer of the RPF, was killed in Gacuriro, Kigali.
Rwanda Police said he was instantly killed after his E-class Mercedes-Benz was knocked by a heavy truck on the right side. Rwigara’s family believes he was murdered by the cops, as they saw him alive him before the police rushed him away.

Other victims of political assassination include:
Pierre Claver RWANGABO; Placide KOLONI; Evariste BURAKARI; Alphonse Marie NKUBITO; Emmanuel MUSIRIKARE; Chadrac NIWUNGIZE; Jérôme NDAGIJIMANA; Major John SENGATI; Alfred NSENGIMANA; Charles INGABIRE; Appolos HAKIZIMANA; Jean Marie HATEGEKIMANA; Théogène TURATSINZE; Gustave MAKONENE; Toy NZAMWITA; Jean de Dieu MUCYO; Muhammad MUGEMANGANGO; Gérard (Nyamihirwa) NIYOMUGABO; Fr Evariste NAMBAJE; Vénuste RWABUKAMBA; Emmanuel GASAKURE; Jean Damascène HABARUGIRA: https://www.jambonews.net/en/actuali...ion-in-rwanda/
(http://archive.is/bqGDp)

----------


## Firestarter

One of the whistleblowers on the crimes by Paul Kagame's Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) and its military Rwandan Patriotic Army (RPA) is Abdul Ruzibia (a Tutsi).
Ruzibia is by no means pro-Hutu by the way; he also points out crimes of the government of President Juvenal Habyarimana…

The following is his testimony from 14 March 2004.

The government of President Habyarimana made lists of Tutsi AND Hutu people to be killed because they (or their relatives) were fighting for or collaborating with the RPF Inkotanyi. This differs significantly from the claim that all Tutsis inside Rwanda had been listed for elimination. 

The RPA killed people from all ethnic groups. Killed Hutus were buried with Tutsis in mass graves (all counted as Tutsi victims).
The RPF had a target list, which specifically called for the elimination of Hutus AND Tutsis that were considered a threat.
The RPF/RPA could have stopped the genocide. Tutsis that joined the RPA were prevented from helping people being massacred. 

In Uganda, before the invasion of Rwanda by the RPA/RPF, most important positions in the government were taken by Rwandans.
On 2 October 1990, leader of the RPA Fred Rwigyema was killed by his own men (intentionally orchestrated?). Ugandan President Yoweri Museveni then selected Paul Kagame to take the leadership of the RPA army.
The mass murders by the RPF side began on 4 October, 2 days after Rwigyema was killed.

When the RPF attacked areas in Rwanda, they opened fire on villagers indiscriminately. RPF troops raped local girls, and then killed them afterwards. The RPA stole the farm animals and ate their crops, which forced the villagers into starvation. The RPA even destroyed many houses and sold the roofing sheet metals to Ugandan villagers.
The RPA killed any villager for fear of them reporting the RPA mercenaries to the Rwandan authorities. In short the RPA was ordered to kill the population without pity.
The centrepiece of Kagame’s plan was to use the offensive in 1992, 1993, and 1994, so he could “prove” to the international community that the Rwandan government was killing people in flagrant violation of human rights. Kagame first targeted and killed politicians or Tutsis, and then blamed the ruling MRND party (of course the MRND was really behind some of the murders). 

When peace talks were already under way, and a ceasefire was agreed upon, Kagame and his RPA army put together a special battalion to continue hostilities while peace talks were on-going. This battalion under direct supervision of Kagame, assisted by Kayumba Nyamwasa, James Kabarebe, and Charles Kayonga was known under different names, including: NETWORK, NETWORK COMMANDO, TECHNICIANS, or CDR COMMANDO.
This special battalion had the following goals:



> a. Using this battalion to spread terror and insecurity inside the country through criminal acts and impute them to the government as a pretext to resume fighting.
> b. Setting off bombs throughout the country in a more coordinated manner than was done up until that time.
> c. Planting small RPF cells throughout the country, recruiting and training infiltrators throughout the country, poisoning water used by war-displaced people in camps, following closely and passing information from behind enemy lines, etc.
> d. Carrying out targeted killings of individuals unwanted by the RPF, etc.


Paul Kagame was responsible for shooting down Habyarimana's plane. The plan included killing people on a hit list; most of them were killed within the first 3 days of Habyarimana's death. Parti Liberal leader Landoald Ndasingwa was on this hit list (was he assassinated by the RPF?).
The following individuals were involved in shooting down the presidential airplane or transporting the missiles first to Kigali and then to the firing site in Masaka on Kagame’s orders:
Major RUZAHAZA (Captain at the time); Eugene SAFARI (Demobilized Warrant Officer); Sgt Moses NSENGA (Corporal at the time); Sgt Didier MAZIMPAKA; Captain Frank NZIZA: Eric HAKIZIMANA (former Cpl, now Lt); and Sgt Aloys RUYENZI.

The RPF only allowed journalists in their zones if they would right positive propaganda on the RPF/RPA. Some journalists received bribes from the RPF, like Hussein Abdou Hassan of the BBC.
Anyone who tries to speak out against President Kagame is quickly eliminated.
For the last 10 years, Rwanda has been a police state run by a leadership educated in the bush: http://hungryoftruth.blogspot.com/20...-ruzibiza.html
(http://archive.is/QbhyN)


Following is the complete report by French Judge Jean-Louis Bruguière, who concluded that the RPF shot down the plane with President Habyarimana. I don’t think that it’s a good document though; it’s practically unreadable because of its length without structure (like chapters or a good introduction and conclusion).
I sometimes find it hard to find what “evidence” is presented (and how reliable it is) for the allegations in the document (which is one of the most important things in a legal document).

The following is interesting (but I think the testimony of Abdul Ruzibia in the previous link is the much better read)…



> (157)That as to these missile-launchers, Abdul RUZIBIZA stated that while he was at the R.P.F. headquarters in Mulindi he learned that the SAMs, which had come from the Ugandan arsenal in the beginning of January 1994, had been introduced into the C.N.D. in Kigali hidden on board a Mercedes truck transporting firewood; and, he added, that he had heard talk about a training program in Uganda in January 1993 for R.P.A. personnel, which included enlisted men Eric HAKIZIMANA, Stevens TWAGIRA and Andrews NYAVUMBA, all members of the ‘Missiles Section’ under the command of Lt. Alphonse KAYUMBA and his adjutant Lt. Franck NZIZA; and
> 
> (158)That, in discussing the final stage of the operation, he went on to state that, knowing the approximate time of arrival of the President’s flight and identifying the Falcon 50 by its characteristic engine noise, Eric HAKIZIMANA fired the first missile, which missed the target, and that it was the second missile fired by Franck NZIZA that hit the plane and caused it to explode in flight; and he added that at the end of this operation the hit-team fled, leaving the two empty missile-launcher tubes behind; and
> 
> (159)That furthermore, Abdul RUZIBIZA learned that around 5:30 pm, Lt-Col. Charles KAYONGA received a call from Paul KAGAME alerting him to the return of the President’s plane and that he must not miss this operation, and that at the moment of the attack, Charles KAYONGA, who was posted on the top floor of the C.N.D., saw the plane explode; and
> (…)
> 
> (281)Considering that the R.P.F.’s possession of Soviet-made SAM 14 and 16 ‘IGLA’ missiles is not only attested to by a number of witnesses who are former members of the R.P.F. or soldiers in the R.P.A., such as Christophe HAKIZABERA, Jean-Pierre MUGABE, Sixbert MUSANGAMFURA, Denis KAGIRANEZA and Abdul RUZIBIZA, who specified that the members of the ‘missile section’ were trained in Uganda or by Evariste MUSONI, but also by elements of the investigation into the Ugandan military arsenal; and
> (…)
> ...


 http://cirqueminime.blogspot.com/200...ranslated.html
(http://archive.is/SyY6G)

----------


## Firestarter

I dont know how much I can still add on the narrow topic of the Rwanda genocide. There is however lots more on the looting of the Democratic Republic of the Congo, after it was taken over by the same forces that orchestrated the Rwanda genocide, in Africas World War, with an estimated 5 million dead in Congo alone...


The US has a long history of supporting all sides in the Congos civil wars.
US troops and intelligence agents were transported to Africa to help the RPF and AFDL-CZ forces in their 1996 attack to get rid of Mobutu. Vincent Kern, US Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for African Affairs, said on 4 December 1996 that US military training was conducted for the RPF.
On 5 May 1998, Kathi Austin (of Human Rights Watch) said that a senior US embassy official in Kigali described the US Special Forces training program for the RPF as _killers ... training killers_.

The heavily armed and armoured helicopters the US army deployed in eastern Zaire were fitted with 105 mm cannons, rockets, machine guns, land mine ejectors and infrared sensors used in night operations. US military commanders hypocritically claimed that these armed gunships were there to find and help the refugees.
The Pentagon and US intelligence agencies for some reason have never disclosed what information they provided to the RPF and the AFDLCZ.

Since the end of 1996, US spy satellites were used to estimate how many refugees were in the jungle. In one of those strange coincidences, every time an encampment was discovered, Rwanda and Zaire mercenary forces attacked these sites. This happened for example in late February, 1997, when 160,000 mainly Hutu refugees were spotted in a swampy area known as Tingi Tingi and subsequently attacked.

The Pentagon increasingly relied on so-called Private Military Contractors (PMCs). Many of these PMC mercenaries have close links to some of Americas top political leaders and the largest mining and oil companies involved in Africa (who would ultimately plunder the Congo of its natural resources).
Mercenaries participate in both types of transports, military AND (for example) blood diamonds.

America Minerals Fields, Inc. (headquartered in Hope, Arkansas) was involved in the Congos civil war in 1996. Its major stockholders included long-time associates of President Bill Clinton, including George Bush Sr on its international advisory board. America Mineral Fields also enjoys a close relationship with diamond company Lazare Kaplan International, Inc., whose president is a close confidant of past and current administrations on Africa.
America Mineral Fields benefited from overthrowing Mobutu by Kabilas mercenary army. In 1998, AMF purchased diamond concessions in the Cuango Valley along the Angolan-Congolese border from International Defense and Security (IDAS Belgium SA), a mercenary firm based in Curacao and headquartered in Belgium. 

The Ba-NDaw Report shows how one US firm was involved in looting the Congo. It is linked to the Banque de commerce, du developpement et dindustrie (BCDI) of Kigali, Citibank in New York, the diamond business and armed rebellion. J.P. Moritz and Ngandu Kamenda, general managers of Societe miniere de Bakwanga (MIBA, a Congolese diamond company), ordered to pay $3.5 million to la Generale de commerce dimport/export du Congo (COMIEX), a company owned by late President Laurent Kabila and some of his cronies, including Minister Victor Mpoyo. The transfer was made through a Citibank account and was paid to finance to the AFDL war effort.

Members of Barricks International Advisory Board have included former President George Bush Sr. and former President Clintons close confidant Vernon Jordan.
Among the new resources looted from the Congo is coltan: https://www.globalresearch.ca/genoci...-1993-1999/495
(http://web.archive.org/web/20170310073120/https://www.globalresearch.ca/genocide-and-covert-operations-in-africa-1993-1999/495)


In May 1997, Laurent Kabila showed himself ungrateful. He reneged on contracts signed during the war and tried to restrain the influence of Rwanda, Uganda and their corporate allies on the Congo. Kabila retracted several mining contracts signed with US and European companies, including the $1 billion contract with American Mineral Fields (AMF).

On 2 August 1998, with the consent of the international community, Rwanda and Uganda launched another invasion that failed.

Rwandan forces and their allies took thousands of tonnes of coltan and cassiterite to the Rwandan capital, Kigali.
Ugandan militia confiscated Kisanganis entire stock of wood. Their ally Jean-Pierre Bemba, leader of the anti-government Congolese Liberation Movement, seized all of the available coffee. It took 2 months to transport the loot to Uganda. Ugandan generals close to President Museveni took the profits and generously supplied arms to various militias.

Laurents son, Joseph Kabila, succeeded him and implemented a new policy that most importantly, opened markets to foreign interests: https://newint.org/features/2004/05/01/congo
(http://archive.is/4kPVz)


After he became so ungrateful, it seems reasonable to speculate that Laurent Kabila was assassinated.

In early 1997, a trip by a representative for Kabila to Toronto (Canada) may have raised $50 million for Kabila's forces.
Among Kabila's circle of Canadian advisors was then-leader of the Progressive Conservative Party of Canada, Joe Clark (former Canadian PM and Foreign Minister).

In March 1997, 2 months before the fall of Kinshasa, Laurent Kabilas AFDL made a $1 billion deal with Jean Raymond Boulle (founder of American Mineral Fields) for copper, cobalt and zinc in the southern province of Katanga. In return for an advance that financed the war, AMF also received a monopoly over the diamonds of Kisangani.
As part of this deal, Boulle loaned Kabila his personal jet.

An executive from US-based Bechtel corporation became a close advisor to Kabila; even assisting him with his war strategy.

The largest gold producers in the world, South Africa's AngloGold, and Canadas Barrick Gold, joined together on a venture encompassing 57,000 km2 of north-eastern Congo.
In 1996, Barrick had made a deal with the Gold Office of Kilomoto (Mobutu government's gold monopoly), for the mining rights in almost all of its 82,000 km2 land.  This area holds as estimated 100 tons of gold in reserve. George H.W. Bush was instrumental in winning this deal.

Reportedly, First Quantum bribed government officials with $100 million in cash and shares, including payments to the national security minister, the director of the national intelligence agency and the former minister of the presidency.

Of the $19.5 million in US arms and training to Africa in 1999, $4.8 million went to nations involved in the Congo war.

Western governments rewarded the Rwandan government for installing a new puppet regime in the Congo, by doubling aid from $26.1 million in 1997 to $51.5 million in 1999 (which was used to wage more war).
The World Bank also looked favourably on the Ugandan and Rwandan governments, and praised Ugandas recent economic performance, which was almost complete the result of illegal exports of gold and diamonds from Congo: http://www2.law.columbia.edu/law_cul...papers/052.doc
(http://archive.is/68kqc)

----------


## Firestarter

More on the plundering of the Congo…

The Canadian Barrick Gold has subcontracted Caleb International, who has also partnered with Adastra. Caleb is run by Salim Saleh, Ugandan President Yoweri Museveni's half-brother.
When Uganda withdrew from the Congo in 2002, Saleh began training paramilitary groups to help sustain the flow of minerals into Uganda.
Salim Saleh is also a shareholder in Catalyst Co. of Canada, which owns Uganda's Kaabong gold fields. Saleh also owns a stake of private military company Saracen, created by the mercenaries-for-hire firm Executive Outcomes.

Bechtel's Nexant Company is the prime contractor on the Uganda-Kenya pipeline project, which will probably transport petroleum out of the Semliki Basin of Lake Albert.
People associated with Bechtel include: former Secretary of State George Shultz; former Secretary of Defense Casper Weinberger; and retired U.S.M.C. general Jack Sheehan (also a member of the Defense Policy Board at the Pentagon).
Riley P. Bechtel himself is on the Board of J.P. Morgan. 

The subsidiary of Halliburton, Brown & Root, helped build a military base near Cyangugu, Rwanda on the Congo-Rwandan border. Brown and Root used this base and mercenaries from Military Professional Resources Inc. (MPRI) to train the RPF and Laurent Kabila's ADFL for the 1996 invasion of the Congo and the Rwandan army's re-invasion in 1998.

MPRI is based in Arlington, Virginia and is run by 36 retired U.S. generals. The Pentagon contracted MPRI for the African Crisis Responsive Initiative (ACRI). ACRI includes military training in guerrilla warfare to Ugandan officers at Fort Bragg, North Carolina in July 1996.
Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International have accused Ugandan battalions trained by ACRI of rapes, murders, extortion, and beatings of Ugandan civilians.

In 1998, Ugandan soldiers used ACRI equipment in the invasion of the Congo.
In 1996, according to French intelligence, US Special Forces and mercenaries from MPRI participated in the murder of Rwandan Hutu refugees on the Oso River near Goma.

Tony Buckingham's Heritage Oil & Gas and PMC Sandline International work to manipulate the petroleum options around Lake Albert.
Buckingham is also affiliated with Branch Energy that is operating in the Great Lakes region.

An arms dealer in the region is the Indian-American Kotecha. Kotecha has substantial interests in South Kivu, and has been implicated in money laundering, coltan and diamonds.
After the first U.S.-sponsored invasion of the Congo in 1996, Kotecha has boasted of being the "United States Consulate" in South Kivu.

U.S.-based Phelps Dodge is involved in Katanga copper/cobalt mining projects with Lundin's Tenke Mining. Phelps Dodge director Douglas C. Yearly is also a director of Lockheed Martin.
The World Wildlife Fund partnered with USAID and CARE in "conservation" (acquisition) projects in over Congo, with CARE's "humanitarian" agenda also funded by Lockheed Martin.

Human Rights Watch (HRW) has praised the great progress in preventing illegal mining in the Congo. In HRW’s 2005 report Ugandan officials and multi-national corporations were exposed to smuggle gold through local rebel militias (the FNI and FAPC). HRW accused the western companies Anglo-Ashanti Gold (headquartered in South Africa), and the Swedish Metalor.
For some reason HRW “forgot” to mention that Anglo-Ashanti is partnered with Anglo-American, owned by the Oppenheimer family and partnered with Canada-based Barrick Gold. London-based Anglo-American Plc. owns a 45% share in DeBeers, part of the gigantic Oppenheimer empire.
In one of those strange coincidences Sir Mark Moody-Stuart is a director of Anglo-American, a director of Royal Dutch/Shell and a member of UN Secretary General Kofi Annan's Advisory Board.

The UN has “investigated” the corruption and crime in the Congo, but has “forgot” the executives of Adastra, Anglo-American, Sweden's Adolph Lundin (a friend of George H.W. Bush), who control mining concessions in Lubumbashi, Kolwezi and Mbuji Mayi areas in the Katanga (Shaba) and Kasai provinces: https://www.globalpolicy.org/compone...181/33626.html
(http://archive.is/3k0O6)

----------


## Firestarter

Isnt it strange how the Canadian commander of UNAMIR in Rwanda, General Romeo Dallaire, has been turned into a real hero for helping the RPF orchestrate the genocide? And that Canadian companies profit from the subsequent takeover of Zaire (the Democratic Republic of the Congo)?

In the following publication from the Executive Intelligence Review of Lyndon LaRouche is a long essay, called _George Bush's Heart of Darkness_, starting page 16.
It is from January 1997, so relatively short after the first invasion of Zaire, but before Laurent Kabila withdrew from his dirty deals with Western companies, the re-invasion (that later became Africas World War) and his assassination, after which his son Joseph Kabila became the new president of the Democratic Republic of the Congo.
LaRouche argues that it were mainly British companies (in particular from its colony Canada) that profit from looting Zaire (Congo), even before Mobuto was forced out.

Belgium granted Zaire independence with a debt of about $5 billion. By the late 1980s, Zaire's debt had climbed to about $8 billion.
In the early 1990s, Zaire defaulted on most of its debt payments. So naturally the banks, backed by the World Bank, demanded that Zaire pay the debt, "democratise" its government and most importantly privatise its state-owned mining concerns.
In 2000 Congos debt had grown to $25.7 billion, which by 2018 was down to $7.2 billion.


*Barrick Gold, Munk, Khashoggi*
In 1974, Peter Munk became partners with arms-trafficking billionaire Adnan Khashoggi of Saudi Arabia, who became the main financer for Munks enterprise. According to Munk, their alliance was cemented at the London headquarters of Peninsular and Orient, whose hereditary boss was the third Earl of Inchcape (who was also a Director of British Petroleum).Since this arrangement was sealed, Munk became member of the 1001 Club (founded by Prince Philip and Prince Bernhard) and a regular skiing partner of Crown Prince Charles, who attended the opening of a Munk factory outlet mall in Germany.

In 1985, Khashoggi used his Barrick stock as collateral to borrow $21 million for the illegal arms to Iran at the request of Oliver North (at the time there was an official U.S. arms embargo against Khomeinis regime). Khashoggi made Donald Fraser, who allegedly provided the loan, president of Khashoggis Triad American holding company.The Bank of Credit and Commerce International laundered money for the Iran arms sales. Barrick Gold Corp. co-founder Kamal Adham was prosecuted for fraud in the BCCI case, and fined $100 million.

The sister of David Gilmour, Peter Munk's business partner, had married into the Anglo-Dutch aristocratic Vansittart family. Vansittart used Sir Henry Keswick, and the Keswicks merchant banking firm Jardine Matheson, to lift Munks career. 

On 25 November 1986, US Attorney General Edwin Meese for some reason linked the Iran and Contra scandals. The next day, Munk announced an urgent restructuring plan, which kept the Khashoggi group in control and eased Khashoggi out of the limelight. Khashoggis long-time attorney, Tariq Kadri, became president of the Horsham holding company that controlled Barrick.In 1986-87, Barrick Gold acquired the Goldstrike property in Nevada for $63 million, with $10 billion in gold from the US government. After Bush Sr. became President in 1988, his administration gave Barrick Gold a special dispensation to speed up the procedures for a mining company to "patent" to the land. Suddenly Barrick Gold had become one of the biggest gold mining companies in the world, and Bush himself became a Barrick Director.

In 1992, Edward Ney quit as US ambassador to Canada and became a director of the Barrick Gold Corp.
In 1993, Brian Mulroney resigned as Canadian prime minister. Mulroney as PM had directly aided Barrick's international ventures and had worked closely with Bush Sr on free trade agreements. Munk immediately hired Mulroney.

In May 1995, the Canada-based Barrick created an international advisory board around George Bush Sr.Paul G. Desmarais (the richest man in Canada and a member of Her Majesty's Council for Canada) was also on Barricks international advisory board. Desmarais runs Power Corp. and serves on several boards with Maurice Strong (a top operative of Prince Philip's and Bernhards World Wide Fund for Nature). Desmarais was also part-owner of Europe's largest private TV network, the banking Groupe Bruxelles Lambert and Belgium's Petrofina oil giant. 


*Consolidated Eurocan - Lundin*
In 1996, Eurocan Consolidated of Vancouver finalised a deal to purchase a 55% interest in the Tenke-Fungurume copper-cobalt deposits from state mining company Gecamines, for a quarter of a billion dollars over 72 months.
Consolidated Eurocan is owned and controlled by the Swedish Adolf Lundin, who in the 1980s was involved with the Heritage Foundation and founded Reagans presidential campaign.


*Banro Resources, MDDZ - Anglo American*
In September 1996, the tiny Toronto, Canada-based Banro Resources Corp., obtained a 36% concession to mine gold in Zaire's central-east province of Kivu (Sominki). Another large stake in Sominki was bought by the Belgium-based company Mines D' or du Zaire (MDDZ). Cluff Mining Co. of London owns 60% of MDDZ is; Cluff is controlled by Anglo American Corp that owns 65% of it.
On 21 September 1 996, Banro and MDDZ announced their merger, with Banro selling its shares to MDDZ. The Banro-MDDZ company held a 72% stake in Sominki, ultimately controlled by Anglo American.
The rich concession starts in the town of Bukavu, which was the site of a major Rwandan refugee camp. Banro and Anglo American Corporation needed this site cleared of people, so in mid-October Uganda started the invasion of Zaire and cleared Bukavu of the refugees.


*American Mineral Fields - Anglo American*
American Mineral Fields (AMF) was founded, owned by Jean-Raymond Boulle, a former executive for DeBeers Diamonds.
AMF signed an agreement with Anglo American, which gave Anglo American the right to invest up to $100 million in any AMF venture in Shaba province, taking up to 50% equity stake in a venture.


*Anglo American  De Beers Rio Tinto*
The South Africa-based Anglo American is the biggest mining company in the world, run by the Oppenheimer family. Financing for Anglo American and its empire came from Rothschild and J.P. Morgan.
Anglo American, through cross-ownership, owns DeBeers Centenary and DeBeers Consolidated (which together controls 80% of the world's diamonds), and the Luxembourg-based Minerals and Resources Corp. (Minorco) holding company.
The full global reach of Anglo American only becomes clear when viewed in combination with the London-based Rio Tinto Zinc (RTZ), the world's second largest raw materials company, in which (again) the Rothschilds and Queen Elizabeth II own a substantial stake.

See the combined share of Western world mining production of Anglo American and Rio Tinto Zinc in 1996 (Uranium only 8%?).

https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...2-19970103.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20180309152944/https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1997/eirv24n02-19970103/eirv24n02-19970103.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason the following story on the links between Erik Prince and Ugandan Yoweri President Museveni’s half-brother Gen. Salim Saleh was deleted from the internet…

Salim Saleh’s real name is Caleb Akandwanaho.
In January 2011, Saracen International _of Uganda_; in which Salim Saleh reportedly owned a 25% stake lost a lucrative contract in Somalia.

Saracen International is also linked to Erik Prince, who is best known for the notorious Blackwater mercenary firm. Prince is of course also the brother of Donald Trump’s Education Secretary Betsy DeVos.
Saracen International was apparently, like Blackwater, also a bit too violent in Africa.

Prince’s spokesman claimed that Erik is interested in "_helping Somalia overcome the scourge of piracy_". That sounds so much better than making millions by killing innocent people…
United Nations monitors were concerned that Saracen violated the arms embargo on Somalia.

It is claimed that Sarace (Lebanon) is a distinct entity from the Ugandan Saracen; even though both have chairmen that were formerly employed by Executive Outcomes.
We shouldn’t think it’s suspicious that Saracen (Uganda) makes “introductions” for Saracen (Lebanon).
Lebanese authorities said that the Saracen in Lebanon is really based in the UAE (at the time also home to Erik Prince).

Former U.S. ambassador Pierre R. Prosper, under George W. Bush, with former CIA agent Michael Shanklin, coordinated Saracen’s contract with the Somali government.
Prosper has told they were paid “paid by a Muslim nation”, which is apparently the United Arab Emirates (UAE): http://web.archive.org/web/20130516155200/http://warisbusiness.com/2637/features/deal-of-the-month/saracen-international-somalia/


I’m just glad that the UN forgets to mention Erik Prince’s involvement with Salim Saleh...

Between September 1998 and August 1999, occupied zones of the Congo were drained of minerals, agricultural and forest products and livestock.
In January 1999, Jean-Pierre Bemba (leader of MLC) and General James Kazini, the right hand man of Salim Saleh, confiscated large stocks of coffee beans in Equateur Province for sale.

Since the Congo was invaded Uganda in 1998 suddenly started producing much more gold.


In September 1998, Salim Saleh was already discussing creating a company to supply Congo with merchandise, in return for natural resources.
In mid-1999, the Victoria Group, whose key shareholder is Salim Saleh, made counterfeit Congolese francs to buy coffee. At the same time Jean-Pierre Bemba ordered the production of 100-franc Congolese notes.
By the end of 1999, Bemba suspended all 100-franc notes, as to stop “inflation” in the areas he controlled, including Equateur Province.

Salim Saleh and his wife Jovia Akandwanaho are at the core of the illegal exploitation of natural resources in areas controlled by Uganda in the Congo.
On the Ugandan side, three main private companies were involved:
Air Alexander, whose owner is Jovia Akandwanaho;
Air Navette has dealings with General Salim Saleh and Jean-Pierre Bemba;
Uganda Air Cargo, which mainly deals with the Ugandan Ministry of Defence.

Trinity was another shell company owned by Salim Saleh and his wife Jovia.
Trinity’s primary purpose was to facilitate Saleh’s business activities in Orientale Province. Tibasima granted a tax exemption to all Trinity activities in the areas controlled by Uganda in November 1999. Trinity has imported gold, coffee and timber without paying any tax from Orientale Province. 

Between 1995 and 1999, in the Garamba Park controlled by the Ugandan and Sudanese mercenaries, nearly 4,000 out of 12,000 elephants were killed. The situation in other parks and reserves is equally grave, where the number of okapis, gorillas and elephants has dwindled to small populations. In the Kahuzi-Biega Park, controlled by the Rwandans and RCD-Goma and rich in coltan, only 2 out of 350 elephant families remained in 2000.
In August 2000, UPDF Colonel Mugeni and his soldiers were discovered with 800 kg of elephant tusks in their car near Garamba Park. Eyewitnesses reported that Rwandan soldiers were selling elephant and buffalo meat:  https://reliefweb.int/report/democra...-resources-and
(http://web.archive.org/web/20191217073620/https://reliefweb.int/report/democratic-republic-congo/report-panel-experts-illegal-exploitation-natural-resources-and)

----------


## Firestarter

The following is interesting as it presents information on the Interahamwe from 1992 (almost like a warning)…

In 1991, member of MRND Murenzi Desiree cofounded the Interahamwe as a “think tank” for young people.
Desiree later became director of Petrorwanda. He took money from the oil company to fund the Interahamwe: http://www.rwandadocumentsproject.ne...r/doc34470.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200128173435/http://www.rwandadocumentsproject.net/gsdl/collect/mil1docs/index/assoc/HASH0135.dir/doc34470.pdf)


Jeannette Nyiramongi was a school friend of Jeannette Urujen, who became Jeannette Rwigema after she married Salim Saleh’s friend, Fred Rwigema (or Rwigyema).

Jeannette Nyiramongi became the mistress of the late Joseph Nzirorera (former MRND's general secretary).
Nyiramongi also had an affair with the married Husi Kajuga, the older brother of none other than Robert Kajuga, another founding member and the president of the Interahamwe militias!

After she became pregnant, Husi Kajuga sent Jeannette Nyiramongi to Nairobi in January of 1987, where Husi paid for her education. Nyiramongi lived there at the house of Specioza Kayihura (mother of Paul Kagame’s spokes woman Yolanda Makolo and director of advertisement at MTN Rwanda Yvonne Makolo).
Husi Kajuga introduced Jeannette Kagame to the extended Kayihura family in Kenya.

In 1989, Immacule Mirenge introduced Jeannette Nyiramongi to Paul Kagame and in June of that year they got married.
See the married couple later, as dictator and first lady (Jeannette Kagame) of Rwanda.


The Kayihura family was later rewarded by evil Jeannette Nyiramongi Kagame with nice jobs in Rwanda. Viviane Kayitesi Kayihura heads Rwanda Development Bank, Teta Rutimirwa Kayihura heads urban planning, Eugene Kayihura Rwanda’s ambassador to South Korea, Rema and Minego are board members at New Times: http://congovox.blogspot.com/2013/09...te-kagame.html
(http://web.archive.org/web/20180718121349/http://congovox.blogspot.com/2013/09/letter-from-north-jeannette-kagame.html)


Jeannette Rwigema has complained about being targeted by Kagame’s government.

In June 2008, Andrew Rwigamba (who was also schooled in the US) was unceremoniously fired as Rwanda’s Inspector General of Police, together with his colleagues Costa Habyara and Peter Sano, on the orders of criminal Paul Kagame. The main reason for the indefinite suspension of the trio was that they offered protection to Jeannette Rwigema (widow of the assassinated Gen Fred Rwigema).

In 2011, Rwigamba was appointed as Director of Military Relations, without an official role or office.
In 2013, Brig Gen Andrew Rwigamba was fired by Paul Kagame.

Years later, the DMI suddenly spread false rumours that Rwigamba is a long sufferer of a certain (unnamed) disease. This has been done before...
For example, before Col Steven Ndugute was eliminated, DMI started spreading rumours that he suffered from a certain disease and few months later, he died (through poisoning).
The same DMI spread the similar rumour about Col William Bagire, who died a few months later (also through poisoning).
The DMI also spread this rumour about Col Charles Ngoga, who was eliminated a couple of months later.

In early September 2019, Rwigamba started vomiting blood, and his family rushed him to King Faisal Hospital. The doctors discovered that the cause of his illness were poisonous substances.
And on 16 October 201919, Andrew Rwigamba died due to internal organs failure, caused by poisoning.

According to the writer of this interesting piece, Gen James Kabarebe on the orders of Paul Kagame, was the one who assassinated Andrew Rwigamba (by poisoning): https://rpfgakwerere.org/2019/10/18/...ars-continues/
(http://archive.is/QwC2D)


Gen. Salim Saleh (Caleb Akandwanaho) trained together with his friend Fred Rwigyema and brother Yoweri Museveni in Mozambique with Samora Machel's Frelimo rebels.

Saleh has been implicated in several scandals, including the illegal purchase of Uganda Commercial Bank Ltd in 1998. Saleh admitted that in the sale of the bank to Malaysian firm Westmont, he helped the Ugandan Greenland bank to buy shares in the bank, in violation of the sale agreement.
Salim Saleh bought a majority interest in a Malaysian firm, Westmont Berhad, which had earlier bought a 51% stake in the Uganda Commercial Bank.
The former managing director of Greenland Investments, Dr Sulaiman Kiggundu, was prosecuted and sent to jail for six months, while for some reason Saleh was never prosecuted.
In 1998, Salim Saleh was forced to resign as presidential advisor (to his half-brother Museveni) over this scandal.

Another corruption scandal involving Saleh is the purchase of 2 "junk" helicopters from the former Soviet republic Belarus in 1997. In which it is claimed that the Ugandan government lost more than $10 million.
Saleh admitted that he had received a commission of $800,000 in the deal. His brother, President Museveni, said that Saleh had told him that he had used the money to finance the war in northern Uganda.

Dr James Rwanyarare of Uganda People's Congress said that "no one could prosecute" Saleh.

Erik Prince’s business partner, Salim Saleh, continued his successful career to become the Ugandan Minister of State for Microfinance in 2006: http://williamkituuka.blogspot.com/2...ndu-ended.html
(http://archive.is/eOUUN)

----------


## Firestarter

In 2002, the United Nations accused dozens of multinationals of facilitating the plunder of the Democratic Republic of Congo including: Barclays Bank, De Beers, Anglo American, Afrimex, Mineral Afrika, Euromet, Das Air, A Knight International, A&M Minerals and Metals, Alex Stewart, Arctic Investment and Amalgamated Metal Corporation.
The UN reported an additional 29 companies and 54 individuals, mostly African and Belgian, which were directly involved in the plunder.

The UN named the Zimbabwean John Bredenkamp of mediating sales of military equipment from BAE Systems to Congo in violation of European sanctions.
Bredenkamp was a key investor in the Aviation Consultancy Service Company, which represents BAE Systems.

The UN’s harshest criticism wasn’t to the profiteers from Britain, Canada and the US but at the crooked government officials in several African countries that profit, including Rwandan army's chief of staff James Kabarebe; Zimbabwe's parliament speaker Emmerson Mnangagwa; and Uganda's army chief of staff Major General James Kazini.

Rwanda did everything it could to prolong the fighting, including collaborating with its “enemies”.
Senior Rwandan official Jean-Pierre Ondekane, urged its army units to maintain good relations "_with our interahamwe and Mayi-Mayi brothers_", and "_if necessary to let them exploit the sub-soil for their survival_": https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...go.rorycarroll
(http://archive.is/7fiYr)


In March 2003, before the transitional Congolese government was established in Kinshasa, a representative of AngloGold Ashanti, Trevor Schultz, participated in a board meeting with their joint venture partner OKIMO. They discussed gold drilling in Mongbwalu.
AngloGold Ashanti (until 2009 a subsidiary of Anglo American) provided financial and logistical support to the FNI.

Between March and June 2003, the Front des Nationalistes et Intégrationnistes (FNI) with the help of the Ugandan army took effective control over the Mongbwalu area. The FNI and its leaders were responsible for some of the worst atrocities in this region, for example in Kilo on 10 March 2003 they massacred at least 100 women and children and abducted many others.
When AngloGold Ashanti was planning gold mining activities in Mongbwalu in late 2003, the FNI controlled the land, including the airport and roads. FNI terrorists also controlled entry to and exit from the mines and collected taxes for entry to Mongbwalu or the mines.

According to an employee of AngloGold Ashanti, vice-president of the transitional government for economy and finance Jean-Pierre Bemba suggested the FNI to AngloGold Ashanti. Bemba told them to “talk to the little guy” Njabu, who was then residing at the Grand Hotel in Kinshasa. 
The meetings took place just weeks after the FNI combatants had brutally massacred innocent civilians in Concession 40 (east of Mongbwalu) in September 2004.  In December 2004, AngloGold Ashanti wrote that Vice President Bemba had assured that Ituri was safe and had “_urged the company to continue with its exploration program in the region_”.

The denials about financial assistance to the FNI armed group were contradicted by 
In February 2005 AngloGold Ashanti’s spokesman Steven Lenahan, was quoted with details on payments to the FNI. AngloGold Ashanti also supported the FNI armed group in Mongbwalu, with assistance with logistics and transportation: https://www.hrw.org/reports/2005/drc0505/9.htm
(http://archive.is/LKQ8L)


There have been protests against Barrick Gold…


In September 2018, Barrick took over Randgold to create the world’s largest gold company with an aggregate market value of $18.3 billion. As a result, Barrick became the owner of Randgold’s 45% stake in the Kibali mine in Congo.
Congolese Mines Minister Martin Kabwelulu said this would still have to be approved by the government in accordance with the new mining code: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-r...-idUSKCN1M82IH
(http://archive.is/l3ZNd)


In April 2018, 8 mining companies (Barrick Gold is missing!) Glencore, Randgold Resources, Ivanhoe Mines, Gold Mountain International (Zijin Mining Group), MMG Ltd., Crystal River Global, China Molybdenum Co. (CMOC) and AngloGold Ashanti complained about the new mining code in Congo, and threatened with legal action: https://www.mining-journal.com/polit...-finishes-work
(http://archive.is/W64n0)


And then in January 2019, Felix Tshisekedi (Etienne’s son) became the new president of the Democratic Republic of the Congo. Problem solved?!?
Some claim that president Tshisekedi is nothing more than a puppet of Joseph Kabila: https://www.dw.com/en/drc-is-preside...ila/a-50171782

----------


## Firestarter

It looks like the money laundering giant bank HSBC has helped some of the crooks plundering the Congo of its natural resources
Diamonds are a great way to launder money and evade taxes.

Dan Gertler reportedly got his big start trading arms for diamonds in African civil wars during the 1990s in violation of UN embargoes.
Gertler, who is represented by the notorious London law firm Mischon de Reya, is listed in the HSBC files under an account under the name of the Concordia Marketing Group Inc. The other beneficial owner of the Concordia account was Daniel Steinmetz of the Steinmetz family. The Steinmetzes are maybe the biggest HSBC diamond clients with nearly half a billion dollars at HSBC in 2006/2007.
The Swiss resident Beny Steinmetz and Gertler are of course business partners.

Omega Diamonds is involved in plundering Angola and the Democratic Republic of the Congo. After David Renous blew the whistle on Omega Diamonds helping Russian-Israeli Arkadi Gaydamak to launder arms money, in 2006 its executives Sylvain Goldberg, Robert Liling, and Ehud Arye Laniado had to flee Belgium.
Belgium claims Omega owes it 4.6 billion. In 2013, this was settled for (only) $195 million (the largest ever settlement involving a Belgian company).
Goldberg is also in the HSBC files.

Goldberg and Laniado were also partners in the Angolan diamond monopoly Ascorp, which is controlled by Russian-Israeli billionaire Chabad-Lubavitcher Lev Leviev, the associate of Vladimir Putin, Donald Trump and Ron Lauder. Leviev also had several numbered accounts at HSBC.
Among Ascorps shareholders was the Angolan dictators daughter Isabel dos Santos, the richest African woman with nearly $4 billion. Her mother, Tatiana Cergueevna Koukanova Regan, had 2 numbered HSBC accounts with $4.5 million: https://www.irishtimes.com/business/...orld-1.2097146
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190825172853/https://www.irishtimes.com/business/financial-services/hsbc-revelations-shine-light-on-secretive-diamond-world-1.2097146)


Swiss multinational Glencore refused to disclose how much it paid to Dan Gertler. In 2018, despite US sanctions from December 2017, Glencore continued to pay Gertler more than $200,000 per day for its cobalt projects in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.
In December 2018, a Glencore subsidiary settled not disclosed contracts with and payments to Gertler-affiliated entities with Canadian regulators.

In 2018, Glencore supplied about one third of the worlds cobalt, a mineral that is key for rechargeable batteries in cars and electronics.



> For every $100 spent on cobalt from Glencore, more than $2 is owed to a company under US sanctions. Companies that want to make sure theyre not linked to illicit deals need to look at the Glencore-Gertler connection first.


 https://resourcematters.org/glencore...an-dan-gertler
(http://web.archive.org/web/20191108054100/https://resourcematters.org/glencore-fails-disclose-royalty-payments-us-sanctioned-businessman-dan-gertler)


At the end of 1990s, Dan Gertler paid $20 million to Loran Kabyle, of the Kabyle clan that ruled Congo, for the monopoly to export Congo diamonds.

In 2001, Gertler engaged high Israel officers Avigor Ben Gal and Meir Dagan to deliver $700,000 in arms from Israel to Congo. Israel Military Industries provided arms, which indicates that this was approved by top Israeli leadership.

By 2009, DGI group was one of the largest rough and polished diamonds sellers in the world: https://web.archive.org/web/20111113173229/http://rough-polished.com/en/database/10375.html


In July 2000, the Democratic Republic of the Congo's Government passed a decree banning the Lebanese from exporting diamonds. On the very same day, Congos Government signed an exclusive contract with the newly created Israeli company International Diamond Industry (IDI Diamond), for a joint venture with an export monopoly on Congolese diamonds. The profits would be shared 70:30 between the Congolese Government and IDI.

IDI Diamond is linked to the Tel Aviv based Schnitzer Diamond.

Special investments advisor to President Laurent Kabila, Nkere Ntanda Nkingi, explained that the deal also included a "_special anti-smuggling unit  formed by the Israeli army_".
According to IDI, it would only recommend names of security experts who could help Congo cut down on smuggling: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/911507.stm
(http://web.archive.org/web/20181107112538/http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/911507.stm)


In 2005, the notoriously secretive Amsterdam-based Cunico Resources acquired FENI industries. Cunico Resources was started as a joint venture between Beny Steinmetz Group Resources (BSGR) and International Mineral Resources (IMR). IMR is the Zurich-based subsidiary of the Eurasian Natural Resources Corporation (ENRC), controlled by the Kazakh trio (Alexander Mashkevich, Patokh Chodiev and Alijan Ibragimov).
FENI industries owns both the ferronickel plants in Kavadarci (Macedonia) and NewCo Ferronikeli (in Kosovo, since 2006).

Air pollution from the NewCo Ferronikeli mine and smelting plant was 9 times the legal limit, and _posed a serious risk to the health of the population_.
In the NewCo Ferronikeli there were explosions, fires, and dangerous levels of pollution. In June 2011, a furnace exploded in the plant, injuring 5 workers and damaging dozens of homes. Demonstrators blocked the entrance to Ferronikelis facilities for several days. 

The amount of nickel found in moss from Kavadarci was about 15 times higher than in the rest of Macedonia.
From 2011 to 2012, the cancer rates in and around Kavadarci rose from 981 to 1,332.
In 2013, 17 children younger than 6 were diagnosed with cancer.

In 2013, thousands of Romanians protested against the pollution by the Rosia Montana plant, owned by Gabriel Resources.
The 3 largest shareholders in Gabriel Resources are BSG Capital Markets (of Beny Steinmetz), Electrum Global Holdings and hedge fund Paulson & Co; each own 16%.

In July 2013, the Dutch Court froze ENRCs assets, including its share of Cunico Resources, over fraud allegations.
Also in 2013, ENRC was _investigated by the Serious Fraud Office over claims of fraud, bribery and corruption in Africa_: http://web.archive.org/web/20190714191733/http://balkanist.net:80/i-woudnt-live-there-for-all-the-money-in-the-world/

----------


## Firestarter

Christian Davenport and Allan Stam of the Universities of Michigan and Virginia were hired by the ICTR to investigate the Rwanda genocide. When they started they completely believe the official narrative that the “extremist” Hutus were solely to blame.

In November 2003, Stam and Davenport presented some of what they had found out so far at a conference in Kigali. They showed that comparing the 800,000 to 1 million to have been killed, to official census data from 1991 of a total of approximately 600,000 Tutsi in the country in 1991 with about 300,000 surviving the 1994 massacre, that only about 300,000 of those killed were Tutsi, and more than that – 500,000 to 700,000 – Hutus were killed.
When they showed this obvious conclusion, a military man stood up, interrupted the presentation and forced them to stop. They were forced to leave Rwanda at once and labelled “genocide deniers".

Under the Rwandan constitution, "revisionism, negationism and trivialisation of genocide" are criminal offences for which hundreds of people have been tried and convicted for.
Five have been sentenced to life imprisonment, another 5 were sentenced to more than 20 years in jail, 99 were sentenced to 10–20 years in jail, 211 received a custodial sentence of 5–10 years, and the remaining 169 received jail terms of less than 5 years for genocide denial.

In 2010, the American law professor and attorney Peter Erlinder was even arrested in Kigali and charged with genocide denial, when he was defending presidential candidate Victoire Ingabire against charges of genocide.

It is impossible to know how many ethnic Hutu or Tutsi died in the genocide, because there is no observable difference between the “typical” Hutu Rwandan and the typical Tutsi Rwandan. 
It could be of course that the scale of the killing was smaller than reported.
Following the Kigali conference, the ICTR prosecution teams of Webster and Mulvaney told Stam and Davenport that they had no further use for them, because their findings at the Kigali conference had made their efforts “superfluous”.

In 1996, the ICTR started its “investigation” by interviewing 12,000 witnesses. The witnesses represent a highly biased sample; the ICTR simply “forgot” to interview many people who could implicate members of the ruling RPF.
Stam and Davenport couldn’t ignore that the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF) was responsible for many of the killings.

Stam and Davenport found it striking that the extreme killing sprees escalated where RPF forces were located. Stam and Davenport twist this into explaining that the closeness of the RPA forces forced the extremist Hutus to go on a murder spree.
A simpler explanation is that the RPA murdered many of those victims, for which the Hutus (FAR) have been blamed: https://psmag.com/social-justice/wha...in-rwanda-3432
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190218220142/https://psmag.com/social-justice/what-really-happened-in-rwanda-3432)


The RPF and the US government did not want an international intervention force to obstruct its victory.
23 days into the genocide, the RPF wrote to the UN that “_the time for UN intervention is long past. The genocide is almost completed. Most of the potential victims of the regime have either been killed or have since fled_”.
According to the official narrative, the genocide lasted 100 days, with all murders blamed on the Hutus…

Since the moment Kagame seized power in Rwanda, the US and Britain have provided him with undiminished financial and military aid. The Rwandan army has grown into a formidable force that played a prominent role in UN “peacekeeping” operations, notably in Sudan and the Central African Republic.
Only in 2010, there was a brief stop after the UN documented RPF atrocities in the Congo, during the 2 Congo wars of 1996-97 and 1998-2003. It also indicated that Rwanda was backing the notorious M23 group in Congo. Britain suspended aid to Rwanda, but resumed it in 2012. 

President Kagame explained that he has won presidential election by almost 100% per cent, by the ”_uniqueness of the country as well as the citizens’ voice about their governance_”.
See Bill Clinton and "Our Kind of Guy" (in Bill’s words) Paul Kagame.


In August 2010, the French newspaper Le Monde reported on a draft UN report on human rights violations in the Democratic Republic of the Congo from 1993 to 2003. The report described that the RPF since its takeover of Rwanda in 1994 proceeded to carry out “_systematic and widespread attacks_” against Hutu refugees who had fled to Congo that “_could be classified as crimes of genocide_”.



> Significant areas… have been the scene of systematic and sustained killing and persecution of the civilian Hutu population by the Rwandan Patriotic Front…
> These actions were consistently reported to be conducted in areas where opposition forces of any kind – armed or unarmed, or resistance of any kind … were absent. Large scale indiscriminate killings of men, women and children, including the sick and elderly were consistently reported.


I couldn’t find these sections in the definite version of the report…

Britain set up the Umubano Project to develop Rwanda. Kagame praised the UK with: “_We have received support from many countries but our partnership with the United Kingdom has been very significant_”.
Former British PM Theresa May wrote in a message “_I am proud of what the United Kingdom and Rwanda have achieved together as partners and as friends thanks to the cooperation and vision of President Kagame who I congratulate on his re-election. Today, Rwandans have the best life chances they have ever had_”.

In 2016, Leopold Munyakazi, a Rwandan linguist teaching in New Jersey, suggested that what happened in Rwanda was not genocide, but a civil war over state power. Rwanda issued an international warrant charging him with genocide, and the Obama administration deported him.
Munyakazi was found guilty on all charges and sentenced to life imprisonment, which was reduced to 9 years. Munyakazi was injected with a psychotic drug in prison, which made him “deranged” for years now.

In January 2018, US President Donald Trump met Rwanda's Paul Kagame at Davos at the World Economic Forum in Switzerland, where he praised the new head of the African Union with: "_It's an honour to have you as a friend_": https://www.spiked-online.com/2019/0...a-25-years-on/
(http://archive.is/Tt2Ov)

----------


## Firestarter

The M23 rebel group was supported by Rwanda and Uganda since 1997, when they conspired to remove Mobutu Sese Seko from power of Zaire and install Laurent Désiré Kabila as dictator of the Democratic Republic of Congo.
M23 was the most active mercenary group in Congo until it was forced to leave and retreat to Rwanda and Uganda in November 2013. 

In June 2012, the UN released a shocking report detailing Rwandas and Ugandas support to the brutal M23 terrorist group operating in Congo, including arms and training.
It details that Rwandas defence minister commanded M23.

Former Congolese general Bosco Ntaganda controls the ground operations, while M23 leader Sultani Makenga was in charge of operations and coordination with allied armed groups.
Both Ntaganda and Makenga receive direct military orders from RDF (Rwandan army) Chief of Defense staff General Charles Kayonga, who in turn acts on instructions from Minister of Defence General James Kabarebe.

Xavier Chiribanya, who was reportedly involved in the killing of Laurent Kabila, on 9 May 2012 declared that his UCDD movement is an ally of M23 and subsequently held a series of meetings during which he claimed full support from the Rwandan Government of Kagame.

According to this UN report:



> Senior Rwandan officials have also been directly involved in the mobilization of political leaders and financial backers for M23. Based on interviews conducted with M23 members, ex-CNDP officers and politicians, intelligence officers, FARDC senior commanders, the Group established that Rwandan officials have made extensive telephone calls and organized a series of meetings with Congolese politicians and businessmen to promote and rally support for M23.


 http://www.friendsofthecongo.org/ima...ne_27_2012.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20160405053046/http://www.friendsofthecongo.org/images/pdf/goe_addendum_june_27_2012.pdf)


Four Rwandans have told that the Rwandan army forcibly recruited them for the M23 terrorist group fighting in neighbouring eastern Congo. One of them described Rwanda's President Paul Kagame as the commander-in-chief of M23.

Human Rights Watch (HRW) has said that they had also received reports on Rwandan officers providing military training to M23 recruits that included Rwandan children.
HRW didnt explain why they waited with reporting on this till after the UN report...

Some 800,000 people were displaced in Congo since the M23 launched its rebellion in April 2012 (written in July 2013): https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-23519330
(http://archive.is/kQzCJ)


The following describes sections 61-69 as the most important. These sections do NOT appear in (the version of) the report on the internet



> It documents a whole economy build around the CNDP-controlled territory in eastern Congo; bank accounts in Rwanda filled by pools of Rwandan exiles, CNDP tolls on roads, its control of the lucrative charcoal trade, land purchases and cattle ranching, front companies and even the control of the main Congo/Uganda customs post. The money  and this is resource rich area  flows through Rwanda. The report also names senior members of the Rwandan government and military who have had close personal and telephone contact with CNDP. And it details the supply of weapons and uniforms by the Rwandan government to the rebel movement. It is hard to imagine what further proof is needed.


 https://africanarguments.org/2012/07...ichard-dowden/


Kagame strongly denied the allegations in the UN report, even though these are well documented.

After the June 2012 UN report, in December 2012 US President Barack Obama warned President Paul Kagame to stop supporting M23. The US suspended (only) $200,000 in military aid to Rwanda.
Kagame ally Britain announced it would withhold $34 million in aid to Rwanda.

For some reason, Uganda wasnt included in the suspension of aid...

Then, on 1 January 2013 Rwanda took a prestigious seat on the United Nations Security Council: https://www.blouinnews.com/43625/sto...ost-image-dips
(http://archive.is/2OfOJ)


In 2012, US Ambassador to the UN Susan Rice tried to have the UN report suppressed. She explained to Gerard Araud: _Listen Gerard, this is the D.R.C. If it werent the M23 doing this, it would be some other group_.
Rice did achieve in having some of the most extreme accusations against Rwanda deleted from the report.

In 1993, Susan Rice was appointed to President Clintons National Security Council and involved in orchestrating the Congo genocide (and Rwandan genocide?).
In 1997, Rise was promoted to assistant secretary of state for African affairs at a time that Rwanda and Uganda were invading eastern Congo, taking control of mineral resources in a sea of blood.

Rice has even worked directly for Kagames government, when she worked for strategic analysis firm Intellibridge (in Washington DC). 
Other former Clinton administration officials at Intellibridge include: David J. Rothkopf (under secretary in the Commerce Department); Anthony Lake (Clintons national security adviser); and John M. Deutch (CIA director).

In another one of those strange coincidences, Susan Rice and her husband have profited from President Donald's approval of the Keystone XL pipeline, in which they invested.

M23 is used by Anglo-American proxies Uganda and Rwanda, to expand their control over Eastern Congo.
HRW has reported on M23's "widespread war crimes" in Congo, including executions, rapes and using child soldiers. 

According to Jason K. Stearns (in 2012): 


> The M23 would probably no longer exist today without Rwandan support.
> It stepped in to prevent the movement from collapsing and has been providing critical military support for every major offensive.


 https://www.thomhartmann.com/forum/2...me-and-his-m23
(http://archive.is/uUVI7)

----------


## Firestarter

On 8 June 2020, the 55-year-old Hutu President of Burundi Pierre Nkurunziza died unexpectedly and very suddenly following a cardiac arrest.
Nkurunziza appeared to be in good health.

Maybe it isnt that unexpected to some conspiracy theorists
Nkurunziza refused to impose corona restrictions on Burundi, allowing sports and political rallies.

On 12 May, the Burundian government expelled the World Health Organization (WHO) because  according to Nkurunziza - COVID-19 is a false pandemic and declared WHO representatives persona non grata in Burundi.


Our wonderful media put the full spin on this one, denying that he died of a heart attack but instead insinuating that he died of the coronavirus, after his wife was flown to a Kenyan hospital after becoming ill from THE coronavirus (never mind that this hasnt actually been confirmed): https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...erre-nkurunziz


Another possible motive for killing him, is that Burundi President Pierre Nkurunziza might have contradicted the official story on: 1) the Rwanda genocide; and 2) the plundering of the Congo.
I searched hard, but couldnt find anything...

There was a lot tension between President Nkurunziza and Rwanda President Paul Kagame, as they both claimed that the other was supporting rebel groups (terrorists) in their own country.
Personally I think that Kagame from the Tutsi minority, who after orchestrating the Rwanda genocide, has ruled Rwanda with an iron fist, is a psychopath and pathological liar, so dont believe anything he says...

Pierre Nkurunziza and Paul Kagame were once on good terms. This changed in November 2012, when Nkurunziza disagreed that Kagame was supporting the M23 rebel (terrorist) group in eastern Democratic Republic of Congo.
See Paul Kagame and Pierre Nkurunziza before their disagreement.


In April 2015, President Pierre Nkurunziza announced to run for a third term as president, which was in violation of the Arusha agreement that Nkurunzizas party had never agreed to.
Paul Kagame and other international politicians (including Barack Obama) spoke out against this decision by Nkurunziza.

On 13 May 2015, a bloody coup was staged in Burundi, led by Godefroid Niyombare.
More than 400 people were killed and more than 200,000 Burundians fled to neighbouring countries, mainly Rwanda and Tanzania.
The coup failed and Nkurunziza was re-elected president.

The Burundi government, including Nkurunziza and Burundi's Foreign Minister Alain Nyamitwe, accused Kagame of sheltering Niyombare and helping rebels attack Burundi from Rwanda. 
They also accused Rwanda from aiding the anti-Nkurunziza media campaign (through radio stations like the RPA and TV Renaissance) operating in Kigali.

A February 2016 confidential report of the United Nations confirms that Rwanda recruited and trained Burundian refugees from the Mahama camp. 
More armed attacks came in July 2015 and December 2015 in Burundi, probably supported by the Rwandan Defense Forces and the Rwandan authorities.

In November 2015, Paul Kagame accused Nkurunziza of setting the ground for a possible genocide by staying in power of Burundi.
Kagame has accused the Burundian government of hosting the FDLR (Democratic Forces for the Liberation of Rwanda) and helping it to move freely between Burundi and Congo.

In May 2018, 26 people were killed in Ruhagarika, in the west of Burundi. The attack was led by Alexis Sinduhije, who lives alternatively in the Congo and Rwanda: https://www.news24.com/news24/column...enemy-20181216
(http://archive.is/8lXnC)

----------


## Firestarter

> Another possible motive for killing him, is that Burundi President Pierre Nkurunziza might have contradicted the official story on: 1) the Rwanda genocide; and 2) the plundering of the Congo.
> I searched hard, but couldn’t find anything...


I’ve looked for more information. Apparently Senior advisor to the late President of Burundi, Pierre Nkurunziza, Willy Nyamitwe (the brother of Burundi's Foreign Minister Alain Nyamitwe) was in a conference with none other than Keith Harmon Snow in Oslo, Norway in October 2016.
Keith Harmon Snow is one of the most prominent voices on the truth of the Rwanda genocide.

From 10 minutes to 59 minutes in the video Keith Harmon Snow speaks. He is a good talker that gives the impression that he actually knows what he’s talking about.
He not only talks about Paul Kagame and his backing from the UK, US and Israel, but also about the plundering of the Congo by Western corporations...
Better watch it fast – before it’s gone!




Here’sa court document from Spain sent to the International Criminal Tribunal forRwanda (ICTR), dated 6 March 2008, detailing acts of mass murder (hundreds ofthousands killed) by the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF).



> On the one hand, the A.P.R. took advantage of the truce period to obtain armaments which were necessary to carry out the final combat. 500 tons of weapons were concealed underground in excavations made for that purpose. This material was carried by trailer trucks from Uganda, unloaded on a hill alongside the Rwandan border, from where it was collected and concealed in various places by the soldiers of the A.P.R/F.P.R. This was carried out before the arrival of the international observers and the M.I.N.U.A.R.
> (…)
> 
> As from that moment, orders from the Military High Command were given by PAUL KAGAME and JAMES KABAREBE to attack the Forces Armees Rwandaises (FAR), in pursuance of a previously designed operation, the initial operation for the final stage of seizing power, despite the fact that they were aware that their missions were not going to prevent the foreseeable massacre of the Tutsis who had not fled the country in 1999 and who would probably be murdered during the following days especially in the areas of Kibuye, Gikongoro, Gitarama, Bugeresa and Kibungo where they had gathered after the violent reactions which followed the terrorist attacks provoked by the A.P.R/F.P.R, in particular, during the two previous years.
> From that moment on the previously planned killings were carried out forcing the flight of thousands of persons to neighbouring countries, especially through the borders of Cyansugu and Gisenyi heading for Zaire.
> 
> As will be seen below, witnesses who held important political and administrative positions have reported the existence of reports referring to the killing of over 30.000 Hutus by the A.P.R/F.P.R carried out at three Prefectures of the country ,during a period of just two months; and the existence of detailed nominal lists of 104.800 persons murdered by the A.P.R/F.P.R as from the date of their violent seizure of power in [sic] July I995 until July 1995 [sic] from a total figure of 312.726 persons who were known to have been selectively and deliberately murdered, despite the fact that there are not many details available regarding the same:
> 
> Capital of Kigali: 19.331 persons
> ...


https://afjn.org/documents/2015/07/s...-citizens.pdf/
(http://archive.is/PhtRJ)

----------


## Firestarter

In 2012, more U.S. troops were sent to U.S. proxy Uganda, reportedly as advisors to the Ugandan army.
It was of course Uganda’s President Yoweri K. Museveni that played a major part in orchestrating the Rwanda genocide using the Rwandan Patriotic Front (RPF), while the later invasions of Zaire (that has been renamed the Congo since) included the Ugandan army...
The United States military has armed rebels (or terrorists?) and dictators, and has increase the U.S. Africa Command (AFRICOM) presence in the African Great Lakes region (Burundi, Democratic Republic of Congo, Rwanda, Tanzania and Uganda).

The African Great Lakes region is rich in mineral wealth. These minerals are amongst others used in consumer electronics.
According to Dr. Vincent Magombe: 


> America is part of the problem of Africa right now. The Americans know very well that Kony is not the problem. Where the oil wells are, the American troops are there and the government in power. It doesn’t matter whether that government is Museveni killing his own people. It’s not democratic, but he is a friend.


Few have heard of the Acholi Genocide because it exposes how shamelessly Uganda’s dictator Yoweri Museveni has been supported since he came to power in 1986.
The 2018 documentary “A Brilliant Genocide” details the story of the “Acholi Genocide” that President Yoweri Museveni and his army committed against the Acholi from 1986 to 2006 in northern Uganda. Museveni cynically claimed that he drove nearly two million Acholi people, 90% of their population, into concentration camps to “protect them” from Kony and the LRA.
The Museveni government then failed to provide food, water, sanitation and health care, while Ugandan soldiers raped both men and women and their land was taken by Museveni and his cronies.

See U.S. Ambassador to the UN Samantha Power with the “Butcher of the Great Lakes” Paul Kagame.


In 2005, the World Health Organization reported that almost 1000 Acholi children were dying every week of violence and disease most of them in the concentration camps (or death camps), but President George Bush praised President Yoweri Museveni for his success at “HIV prevention”.
The U.S. continued to build up the Ugandan military machine, “Despite this appalling and shocking human rights abuse”.
The Acholi death camps were finally disbanded in 2012 and the surviving Acholi returned to their land, but the land grabs, which could be called a second genocide, continue.

After the death of millions in the First and Second Congo Wars, Rwanda and Uganda continue to commit atrocities and plunder Congolese resources.
In 2016, some 60 people a month are massacred in Beni Territory in the Congo: http://www.wrongkindofgreen.org/2016...iant-genocide/
(http://archive.is/Kl0Z0)

----------


## Firestarter

Israeli billionaire Dan Gertler was sanctioned in December 2017 by the US Treasury for bribing Congo officials to get his hand on mining rights (including diamonds). This prohibited Gertler from doing business with U.S. citizens, companies or banks. The Democratic Republic of Congo is one of the world’s richest countries in natural resources, while the population is dirt poor.
Dan Gertler is also a business partner of Beny Steinmetz (who was recently convicted in Switzerland), whose nephew is in business with Jared Kushner (husband of Ivanka Trump).

Gertler hired Alan Dershowitz (him again!) and former FBI director Louis Freeh to petition the U.S. government to remove him from the sanctions list.
On 15 January, in its final week as U.S. President, Donald Trump’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (of the Treasury Department) eased sanctions against Dan Gertler. While the license doesn't remove Gertler, or his more than 30 companies, from the sanctions list... it authorises, until 31 January 2022, “_all transactions and activities_” otherwise prohibited by sanctions against them.

In other words, until 31 January 2022 he can conduct business in the US as if he isn't sanctioned.
The most important aspect is probably that also Gertler’s assets are unblocked that have been held by banks in the US, including Citibank, Deutsche Bank, Bank of New York Mellon and Wells Fargo.
If he quickly moves his funds it wouldn't matter much if the Biden administrations cancels the license.

This was done secretly, without being announced by the Trump administration. Until somebody leaked this to the press.

Sasha Lezhnev, of The Sentry commented that the license allows “_one of the world’s most corrupt tycoons to largely walk free and do business at U.S. banks.
The Biden administration should immediately reverse the decision and revoke the license for Gertler and his corporate empire, as the sanctions already had a wave of impact on corruption in the DR Congo_”: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKBN29U1M7

----------


## Firestarter

In 2013, Newsweek published a surprisingly critical story on the effective dictator of Rwanda, Paul Kagame, who was also responsible for the Rwandan genocide.

Already in 1997, the U.N. estimated that Rwandan forces had caused the deaths of 200,000 Hutus in Congo. French expert Gérard Prunier estimated that the toll is closer to 300,000. According to the U.N. report, "_The majority of the victims were children, women, elderly people and the sick, who were often undernourished and posed no threat to the attacking forces_".
The UN report concluded that the systematic and widespread attacks, "_if proven before a competent court, could be characterized as crimes of genocide_".

Filip Reyntjens states that Kagame's crimes rank with those perpetrated by former Iraqi president Saddam Hussein or Sudanese leader Omar al-Bashir, who is wanted on charges of genocide, war crimes, and crimes against humanity.

In April 1995, the RPA attacked an internally displaced people's camp in Kibeho using automatic weapons, grenades, and mortars. A team of Australian medics listed more than 4,000 dead when the RPA stopped the count.
According to Gérard Prunier, at least 20,000 more people from the camp "disappeared" after the massacre.

In 2000, after numerous cases of forced exiles, disappearances, and assassinations of politicians, Pasteur Bizimungu resigned as president. Since then, almost every position of meaningful power in the country has been held by a Tutsi.
In 2001, when the Hutu Bizimungu tried to start a political party to run for president, it was outlawed on charges of being a "radical" Hutu organisation. In 2002, Bizimungu was arrested, and later was sentenced to 15 years in prison for "endangering the state" (pardoned by Kagame in 2007).

As early as 2000, some estimated that Rwanda was making $80 million to $100 million annually from Congolese coltan alone, roughly the equivalent of the entire defense budget.
Kagame's former lieutenant, Theogene Rudasingwa, said: 


> After the first Congo war, money began coming in through military channels and never entered the coffers of the Rwandan state. It is RPF money, and Kagame is the only one who knows how much money it is—or how it is spent. In meetings it was often said, 'For Rwanda to be strong, Congo must be weak, and the Congolese must be divided.'


.
In the run-up to the 2010 election, in which Kagame remained president, several journalists and opposition politicians were attacked and/or killed, including a politician who was beheaded.

In Africa, Rwanda has become a prime example of a surveillance state, as "civilised" as the developed world or Communist China. In every Rwandan town and tiny village the RPF is present. Even when a town has a Hutu mayor, it are really Kagame's RPF representatives that call the shots.
RPF regulations govern almost every aspect of daily life and are enforced by local commissars through steep fines. Peasants are obligated to wear shoes and good clothes when not working their fields, are prohibited to drink banana wine from shared straws (a traditional gesture of reconciliation), and myriad other degrading rules.
Rwanda expert Susan Thomson said that everything is reported to the authorities: 


> The RPF saturates every aspect of life in Rwanda. They know everything: if you've been drinking, if you've had an affair, if you've paid your taxes.


.
While our wonderful media are often reporting that Kagame made Rwanda great again, including an impressive annual growth rate of 5% since 2005, in reality it are only the lucky few that profit, while poverty is soaring in the countryside: 


> There is a real increase in misery. When you speak of Rwanda as a volcano, that's what's involved.


https://archive.is/u4G0a

----------


## Firestarter

It should come as no surprise that the Biden administration is literally swamped with Oxford alumni, including my "favourite" Rhodes Scholar, is Susan Rice, who in the 1990s in the Clinton administration orchestrated the Rwandan genocide for which Paul Kagame was used, who was later made into the hero for "stopping" the genocide and installed as de facto dictator of Rwanda.
Rice has continued to cover up what happened to this very day. She later became Obama's Ambassador to the UN before being promoted to National Security Advisor from 2013-2017.

See the genocidal Susan E. Rice (then State Department official) and Paul Kagame (not yet crowned president), 1998.





> In 1993, Susan Rice was appointed to President Clinton’s National Security Council and involved in orchestrating the Congo genocide (and Rwandan genocide?).
> In 1997, Rise was promoted to assistant secretary of state for African affairs at a time that Rwanda and Uganda were invading eastern Congo, taking control of mineral resources in a sea of blood.
> 
> Rice has even worked directly for Kagame’s government, when she worked for strategic analysis firm Intellibridge (in Washington DC). 
> Other former Clinton administration officials at Intellibridge include: David J. Rothkopf (under secretary in the Commerce Department); Anthony Lake (Clinton’s national security adviser); and John M. Deutch (CIA director).


Biden-administration-includes-12-Oxford-alumni

----------


## Firestarter

I wouldn't rate the following looong New York Times piece as good, but there some genuinely interesting information can be found in it.

Paul Kagame’s tidy little Rwanda, has become one of the most straitjacketed in the world. Few people inside Rwanda dare to ciritcise president Kagame. Many Rwandans feel that Big Brother is watching them all the time: “_It’s like there’s an invisible eye everywhere, Kagame’s eye_”.
Many aspects of Rwandan (open prison) life are dictated by the government, including an “eradication campaign” of all grass-roofed huts. In some areas, it's prohibited to dress in dirty clothes or share straws when drinking from a traditional pot of beer.

There are no large slums in Kigali anymore, because the government won’t allow them. Kagame has also made an end to homeless youth sleeping on the sidewalks.
Rwandan young vagrants and petty criminals have been arrested and sent to a youth “rehabilitation center” on an island in the middle of Lake Kivu that some people in Kigali compare to Alcatraz.

Kagame’s government has reportedly reduced child mortality by 70%; by reducing the amount of children being born.
Kagame has explained that he will make an end to overpopulation, by stopping (prohibiting?) women having many children: “_We educated the woman both in school and generally in society to say: ‘No, go for something else. You deserve better'_”.

In the early 1990s, the Congolese government tried to help Rwanda’s Hutu-led government to fight back against Kagame’s genocidal RPA. After the RPF took control of Rwanda, many of the army officers of the Hutu army fled and continued to fight against the dictatorial RPA rule in Rwanda from refugee camps just inside Congo.
Kagame is known to have orchestrated many murderous acts over the years, including hunting down Hutu civilians in Rwanda and massacring Hutu families, who had fled into Congo’s jungles in the 1990s.

Kagame’s has made an end to Rwanda’s independent media.
Rwandan journalist Agnes Uwimana Nkusi was sentenced to a prison term of 4 years for "insulting the president and endangering national security" after she edited a series of articles critical of Kagame. Another journalist, Jean-Leonard Rugambage, was shot in the head on the day he published a story about Kagame’s government trying to kill Kayumba Nyamwasa.
In 2010, Kagame won 93% of the vote after his government effectively banned major opposition parties from running.

In 2010, after criticising Kagame, Nyamwasa was warned that he was about to be arrested. He swam across a river to escape from Rwanda and eventually made his way to Johannesburg, where he thought he would be safe.
A few months later, Nyamwasa was shot in the stomach and but couldný finish him off, because the gun jammed. Nyamwasa responded that “_Kagame was trying to kill me, I have no doubt about it_”.

After the presidential election in 2010, even though Western officials knew that Rwanda is a one-party state, the aid to Kagame continued. Support from the USA has remained about $200 million a year in direct bilateral aid.
The NYT argues that it really doesn't understand why the dictator or Rwanda Kagame continues to be supported. Here's my 5-letter explanation - CONGO.

Kagame is a regular at the World Economic Forum in Davos, and friendly with the rich and corrupt, like Clinton, Bill Gates and Bono: https://archive.is/sLBxt

----------


## Firestarter

The hypocritical Bono (of U2 fame, KBE) has been supporting the mass murdering dictator of Rwanda, Paul Kagame.
See Kagame with Bono, 2015.


In 2002, Drummond and Bono were among the founders of the publicity seeking, do nothing DATA – Debt, Aids, Trade, Africa – that later became One. Bono and Co., in support of Kagame, "so far raised almost €290 million" in partnership with organisations like Apple, Bank of America and Starbucks. The money went to the Geneva-based not-for-profit organisation Global Fund, with close ties the genocide-supporting UN and the World Health Organisation.
From 2001 to 2013, Ireland contributed €163 million to the Global Fund. The fund has spent more than €700 million in Rwanda, of which €70 million came from Red. Most of the €700 has been spent to fight Rwandans with AIDS: https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...bono-1.2340451

----------


## Firestarter

Have you heard the news? Former Rothschild banker and current French president Emmanuel Macron had an "investigation" started that it was wrong that France sold weapons to the Rwanda Hutu government, because they had no right to defend themselves against the genocidal heroes of Rwanda, the RPF...





> In other words, until 31 January 2022 he can conduct business in the US as if he isn't sanctioned.
> The most important aspect is probably that also Gertler’s assets are unblocked that have been held by banks in the US, including Citibank, Deutsche Bank, Bank of New York Mellon and Wells Fargo.
> If he quickly moves his funds it wouldn't matter much if the Biden administrations cancels the license.


Surprise? On 8 March, the Biden administration has revoked the sanctions waiver for the Chabad-Lubavitch plunderer of the Congo Dan Gertler, earlier granted by president Donald: https://www.aljazeera.com/economy/20...agnate-gertler


That was literally within days, after the following "bombshell" article was published on 5 March, that didn't get much publicity...

Navy Malela and Gradi Koko worked in the audit department of Afriland First Bank, the Congolese subsidiary of a Cameroonian bank. When nothing was done when they blew the whistle internally on the embezzlement they witnessed, they took this story to the international press. In July 2020, stories were published by Le Monde, Bloomberg and Haaretz.
It involved Dan Gertler, who used a money-laundering network to circumvent U.S. sanctions, in which the Afriland Bank played a central role.

Both Malela and Koko fled to Europe by the time they were criminally charged in the Congo.
Since then, these whistleblowers were sentenced to death in Congo under Article 156 of the Criminal Code “Offence against Public Security”, so apparently the interests of Afriland and the Congolese government are intertwined. It is strange that they were sentenced to death, as the "crimes" they were found guilty of aren't punishable by death.
There were also some violations of their right to have their case defended, as their lawyer was prevented from attending the court sessions: https://www.corruptionanonymous.org/...civil-society/
(https://archive.is/Jf1cW)

----------


## merkelstan

Thank you Firestarter for the education in the specifics of the tactics and character of business and government we can expect to call the 'new normal' in our own countries, soon.

----------


## Firestarter

When you look at the facts (honestly) it really can't be denied that the "Tutsi" RPF was in large part responsible for the Rwandan genocide (that was blamed on the "Hutu" extremists), and while most people have never heard of the African World War, here once again the RPF played a large role in the killing of millions.
It has been completely confirmed by official sources that the US army trained the RPF militias, but... these mass murderers are still considered the heroes of the sordid affair.


Wayne Madsen in 2001 made some shocking allegations. Unfortunately I couldn't find the most interesting references in the long essay.
Not only was the US army training the RPF, but even the "private" company Brown & Root, subsidiary of Halliburton, was training RPF forces and providing logistic support in the Congo.

Then it gets worse (I couldn't find the source for this)...
Madsen describes reports that US forces have actually participated in the extermination of Hutu refugees in the Congo.



> ]Moreover, the DGSE reported the Americans had knowledge of the extermination of Hutu refugees by Tutsis in both Rwanda and eastern Zaire and were doing nothing about it. More ominously, there was reason to believe that some U.S. forces, either Special Forces or mercenaries, may have actually participated in the extermination of Hutu refugees. The killings reportedly took place at a camp on the banks of the Oso River near Goma.


US military were locating (Hutu) refugees in the Congo and to give them "humanitarian assistance" gave their locations to the RPF army (RPA).
Every time a camp was discovered, Rwanda and Zaire "rebel forces" attacked them.

US military and aid officials proudly announced that no less than 600,000 Hutu refugees returned home to Rwanda from Zaire.
What they forgot to mention that this left some 300,000 unaccounted for. Many Hutus had "disappeared" from camps around Bukavu.

As there can't be good war without 2 sides, US Special Operations personnel were training troops on both sides of the war in the Congo – Rwandans, Ugandans, and Burundians (supporting the RCD "rebels") and Zimbabweans and Namibians (supporting the central government in Kinshasa of Laurent Kabila that was replaced by his son Joseph).
This must have made it easier to control the massacre from Washington DC: http://globalresearch.ca/articles/MAD111A.html
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210504...yne_Madsen.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

The following 1997 article “US Military Role in Rwanda Greater Than Disclosed” describes the "training" of hundreds of Rwandan soldiers by the Pentagon, since the mass murdering RPF was brought to power.
Presence of US military personnel in Rwanda has been near-continuous since early 1995. Humanitarian groups have questioned the motives of US involvement in the region.

Rwanda's military in turn was training Zairians to fight against the brutal dictator Mobutu Sese Seko.
The USA also had close relations with Uganda, Ethiopia and Eritrea that all played a role in the insurgency against the Zairian government of Mobuto.

In retrospect this was done in preparation of African World War to plunder the Democratic Republic of the Congo, killing millions: https://web.archive.org/web/20201005...-50736bc6c852/

----------


## Firestarter

The following long article on the genocide by the "heroic" RPF and Paul Kagame was written by Judy Rever.

It is in large part a summary of the testimony of "Christophe" (of the RPF) about the massive amount of innocent civilians slaughtered in the Gabiro camp by the RPF.



> The goal of our group was to kill Hutus. That included women and children. We killed many people, maybe 100 000. Our unit killed on average between 150 and 200 people a day. People were killed with a cord [around their neck], a plastic bag [over their head], a hammer, a knife, or with traditional weapons [machete, panga]. The bodies were then put into mass graves or sometimes burned.





Truckloads of Hutu civilians were brought to the Gabiro camp and massacred for months.
After they were killed, RPF soldiers burned the bodies.

Numerous witnesses corroborated Christophe’s testimony that the RPF had slaughtered (mostly) Hutu civilians "before, during, and after" the genocide.
One soldier said that as soon as the RPF "liberated" an area, all Hutus were systematically slaughtered (to make place for the returning refugee Tutsis): https://glpost.com/top-secret-testim...in-war-crimes/
(http://web.archive.org/web/202102171...in-war-crimes/)

----------


## Firestarter

> The following details the testimony of the late Michael Hourigan about his investigation into the RPF (mostly about the plane crash) for the International Tribunal for Rwanda (ICTR) being shut down (by Louise Arbour).


Here's some more information...

In January 1997, after telling senior International Criminal Trial for Rwanda judge Louise Arbour by "secure phone" from the US embassy, Michael Hourigan travels to The Hague (in the Kingdom of the Netherlands) where he gives her a secret memo. Arbour orders him to shut down his probe, not long after Hourigan quits as an investigator.
What he detailed, is that Rwandan President Paul Kagame (and the RPF) was behind shooting down the plane with Rwandan president Juvenal Habyarimana and the president of Burundi Cyprien Ntaryamira in April 1994, which started the genocide.

On 1 August 1997, Hourigan wrote a second memorandum detailing allegations from 3 informants, all 3 claim to have been members of the covert attack team "the network" that shot the plane down on the orders of Kagame.
.



> "I was in Kigali. It was late one evening. One of my investigators came to me with information that he had met with a source," Hourigan says. A short time later, another source comes forward. And then a third.
> "In the next 24 hours, they gave quite incredible information about the rocket attack. We had received lots of information about possible causes, but this was the most detailed, accurate and timely about one target: President Kagame and his administration.
> (...)
> "The sources have all confirmed that 'the network' under the command of General Paul Kagame planned and executed the rocket attack."
> (...)
> Hourigan's commander, Jim Lyons, arranges a phone briefing with Arbour. The call takes place in the US embassy in Kigali on a "secure" US embassy line. Later, Hourigan will rue the call.
> "I never realised that we may be compromising the investigation. I didn't understand the politics of the region. I didn't realise that Paul Kagame had been trained by the US, supported by the US. I thought that we were keeping the call discrete from the French and the Belgians. I never thought of the US."


.



In November 2006, French judge Jean-Louis Brugiere concluded that Kagame is behind the plane crash and issues indictments for Kagame's aides, and the (second) Hourigan memorandum is made public: https://rwandadelaguerreaugenocide.u.../Annexe_49.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210410.../Annexe_49.pdf)


In 2013, Hourigan died of a reported "brain haemorrhage"...

----------


## Firestarter

Now everybody seems to know that witnesses of the many, many crimes of the Clintons for some reason, often die quite suddenly (I think that the "Clinton body count" is really the "Bush-Clinton body count" though).


In late October 1994, Clinton’s USAID Chief for Africa Brian Atwood met Rwandan Foreign Minister Jean Marie Ndagijimana and the UN’s Kofi Annan in Kigali to discuss what to do with the undeniable mass murders of the RPF that had to be installed as leaders, so a minor technicality as orchestrating the genocide had to be covered up...
At the time Robert Gersony had documented massive military-style executions of civilians by Kagame’s troops.

Brian Atwood and Kofi Annan ordered Ndagijimana to assist in the “cover-up” of the war crimes by the RPF.
As we all know the best way to keep evidence of crimes from ever seeing the light of day, is by "silencing" whistleblowers and (other) witnesses. And it really isn't any secret that many have died, although not many have blamed US intelligence of murdering witnesses to the murderous acts of our "hero" Kagame...

Ndagijimana resigned as minister, fled Rwanda and told his story in 2007.


In the 2003, Chief Prosecutor for both the Yugoslavia and Rwanda tribunals Carla Del Ponte, publicly announced that she would begin the prosecution of members of Kagame’s government. But 18 years later, not one case has been filed against any member of Kagame’s government (including Paul Kagame himself).
Del Ponte was replaced at the ICTR within 90 days of her announcement by Abubacar Jallow, a US/UK-approved Prosecutor who promised NOT to prosecute any on Kagame’s side, no matter the facts: https://www.jurist.org/commentary/20...cide-cover-up/
(https://archive.is/vrbXe)

----------


## Firestarter

The following March 2006 article details some of the corporations, and associated people, involved in plundering the Congo (and Zaire before it was renamed)...


US diamond magnate Maurice Tempelsman has profited from Katanga concessions since the 1960s. Lawrence Devlin, the CIA station chief of Lubumbashi when Eisenhower was US president, helped Tempelsman’s in plundering Zaire, and was subsequently hired (kickbacks?) by Tempelsman.
Katanga’s militias and racketeering are connected to criminal businessmen, including Zimbabwe President Robert Mugabe, Billy Rautenbach, John Bredenkamp, and Marc Rich.

The International Rescue Committee (IRC) is one of those western agencies whose flights (including illicit activities) remain unaccountable.
IRC directors include Henry Kissinger, whose flights to, from and inside Congo, are unmonitored by MONUC arms embargo inspectors, because IRC flights are not within the MONUC "mandate".

George H.W. Bush's buddy Adolph Lundin from the Kingdom of Sweden controls mining concessions in Lubumbashi, Kolwezi and Mbuji Mayi areas in the Katanga (Shaba) and Kasai provinces.
Phelps Dodge from the US partnered with Lundin’s Tenke Mining in Katanga copper/cobalt mining projects. Phelps Dodge director Douglas C. Yearly is also a director of Lockheed Martin.

The World Wildlife Fund partnered with USAID and CARE in “conservation” projects (or should we say looting?) all over the Congo, while CARE’s “humanitarian” agenda is also financed by Lockheed Martin: http://web.archive.org/web/200803042...ticle2396.html

----------


## Firestarter

It could very well be that the Rwanda of the homocidal maniac Paul Kagame has the worst corona lockdown in the whole wide world.
The Rwandan police has arbitrarily locked up tens of thousands of people in stadiums, accusing them of violating "public health measures", without legal grounds or trails.

The Rwandan government is especially rough on dissidents criticising the draconian lockdown or Kagame in general.
At least 8 people  were threatened, arrested, and/or prosecuted by Rwandan authorities in the last year after commenting on the current state of affairs in Rwanda on YouTube. In February 2021, singer and poet Innocent Bahati went "missing". Bahati's poems posted on YouTube, focused on social issues like growing poverty or the harsh lockdown and its impact.

The combination of threats, vaguely defined offenses, and disproportionate prison sentences have created an environment of censorship even more extreme than in the "developed" world (sadly this censorship is supported by HRW).
In 2018, legislation was adopted in Rwanda that makes it illegal to "_Affirm that there was a double genocide, providing wrong statistics about victims of the genocide and distort the facts about genocide for the purpose of misleading the public_”.
This makes it illegal to describe the crimes by the RPF before, during and after the 1994 "Rwandan genocide", punishable by up to 7 years in prison and a fine of at least 500,000 Rwandan Francs ($500).

On 8 May 2019, President Kagame gave a chilling threat to those criticising this psychopath on online platforms: 


> Those that you hear speak on the internet, whether they are in America, in South Africa, or in France, they think they are far. They are far, but they are close to the fire. The day they get closer, the fire will burn them.


https://www.hrw.org/news/2021/03/30/...-youtube-posts

----------


## Firestarter

> Goldberg and Laniado were also partners in the Angolan diamond monopoly Ascorp, which is controlled by Russian-Israeli billionaire Chabad-Lubavitcher Lev Leviev, the associate of Vladimir Putin, Donald Trump and Ron Lauder. Leviev also had several numbered accounts at HSBC.
> Among Ascorp’s shareholders was the Angolan dictator’s daughter *Isabel dos Santos*, the richest African woman with nearly $4 billion.


Isn't it strange how continuing to follow the trails of "different" topics so very often connect them to each other?





> The Prince Constantijn, Macro Advisory Partners associated Boston Consulting Group (BCG) also worked with Isabel dos Santos.
> Some of the world’s largest consultancy firms — including BCG, McKinsey & Company and PwC — helped Dos Santos plunder Angola.
> 
> BCG was contracted by the Angolan state oil company Sonango and the jewelry company De Grisogono, owned by Dos Santos' husband Sindika Dokolo through shell companies in Luxembourg, Malta and the Netherlands. BCG was paid through offshore companies in which a large part of the money paid by the Angolan government was in fact paid to Dos Santos cronies through an offshore shell company. My wild guess is that BCG knew about this...
> 
> Isabel dos Santos and husband have been charged in Angola (now that her father is out of power) with stealing $1 billion in state funds, through De Grisogono and Sonangol, with their assets in Angola frozen.
> The Angolan population apparently have to pay double, the government borrowed at a 9% annual interest rate from Banco BIC, in which Dos Santos owns a 42.5% stake.
> 
> See Isabel dos Santos (centre), hosting a party for De Grisogono in 2018, with celebrity guests (from left) Chris Tucker, Nicole Scherzinger, Paris Hilton and Chris Zylka.
> ...


The-Biden-administration-run-by-Macro Advisory Partners

----------


## Firestarter

We all "know" about the 1994 Rwanda genocide in which savage Hutus chopped up more than half a million innocent Tutsis with machetes.
What most people don't know is that the genocide was orchestrated by Anglo-American intelligence and the plan executed by the "Tutsi" RPF/RPA that was led by the psychopath Paul Kagame and the majority of victims were Hutus. For his starring role in orchestrating this genocide, Kagame was praised as some sort of hero, was installed as Rwanda's dictator, in which role he continues to lock up and murder innocent people.

Most people also don't know about the subsequent "African World War" in which another millions of Africans died, with once again Kagame in a major role. The ultimate prize of the millions of innocent people butchered is the former colony of Belgium, the Congo, which is one of the richest countries in the world in natural resources, and is continued to be plundered as a "democratic republic".


Wouldn't you know it? The Hunter Biden/Christopher Heinz Rosemont Seneca, with the Thornton Group and Chinese state investments - Bohai Harvest RST  (BHR) - were (are?) also involved in plundering the Congo.
Hunter Biden actually joined the board of BHR.

In 2016, the Chinese mining outfit China Molybdenum through BHR bought out the Canadian miner Lundin stake in the Tenke Fungurume cobalt and copper mine in Katanga (the Congo) for more than a billion dollar (different amounts are mentioned in different articles, including $1.14 billion and $3.8 billion), in which the majority stake is owned by the American giant Freeport-McMoRan. Funded by the Chinese state.

At the time, Hunter Biden owned 10% of BHR...
He sold his 10% share in BHR in 2019 (for how much?) that had been completely financed by Communist China: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...mont-and-China


On a related inhumane note, in one of those great examples of "human rights", Queen Elizabeth's government has signed a $156 million deal with Kagame's dictatorship to send asylum seekers on a one-way ticket to Rwanda. Cynically noting that this is expected to deter migrants.
PM Boris Johnson said the deal will become “a new international standard” in handling migration: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...arks-criticism

----------


## Firestarter

It's amazing that so very often when I investigate "different" topics, I find information that links them together.

Yoweri Museveni was one of the major operatives that orchestrated the 1994 Rwandan genocide and subsequent "African World War" on the orders of his Anglo-American masters...




> Also interesting is that the Executive Director of Oxfam International from 2013 to 2019 was one Winnie Byanyima, who then became Executive Director of UNAIDS.
> In January 2015, Byanyima co-chaired the World Economic Forum in Davos.
> 
> The Byanyima family sort of adopted the young man that in 1986 became the ruthless long-time dictator of Uganda, Yoweri Kaguta Museveni, with the help of none other than Winnie Byanyima


The-Tides-Foundation-NWO

----------

